# Blind Taste Test Challenge!!!



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Back in November we did a Blind Taste Test and it totally rocked! So here we go again!!

*Here's how it would go down - *
Sign up here if you are interested. 
After the list is created you will be assigned a partner. 
You will send your partner two unbanded cigars. Previously it was two of the same, but this time _lets send two different cigars._ That will give each person two cigars to review.
Your partner will send you two unbanded.
Everyone is to smoke their cigars within three weeks of receipt and post a review and a guess as to what the cigars are.

*Who can play*
Anybody! If you do not have a trade under your belt, you will need to send to your partner first.

What you send is up to you. Don't send dog rockets. Send something you would smoke yourself. NC or C is fine. Most people add a few tag alongs to keep the unbanded from getting lonely.

Check out this thread if you want to see how the last one worked - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35864

*Why would I want to do this?*
Smoking some unbanded cigars is a great way to rate a cigar and learn a little more about what you like and don't like. You get to cut through all the hype and focus just on the cigar. I remember a guy reviewing a blind and gave a 9yr old Opus X a rating of 6.5 out of 10, because he was not swayed by the label. Link
You don't need any amount of previous cigar knowledge.

**** Contest ****
I have a small prize package for the first person who accurately guesses one of their cigars with no help or hints. You must guess the cigar brand and name along with any identifiers that it would require (size is not necessary). For example "Sancho Panza Double Maduro" is an accurate guess. "Edge by Rocky Patel" is not accurate enough - you would need to state Maduro, Corojo, or Lite as there are three different versions of the same cigar.

So &#8230;&#8230;.
*Who wants in on the 
Blind Taste Test Challenge??*


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm in!! sounds fun!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Of course I'm in Stewart ya bastage!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Yes, hello. Major Captain Silly would like to be included in the festivities. Oh, and the blind taste test thing too.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll play...I qualify....no knowledge whatsoever....about anything.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I was thinking of a blind tasting today! I'm in!


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll try it :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

chip said:


> I'll play...I qualify....no knowledge whatsoever....about anything.


Wait a minute! I thought you were the expert in post whoring?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> Wait a minute! I thought you were the expert in post whoring?


Thats him..


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in this sounds excellent. Thanks for organizing.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll do it.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I would like to get in

Thanks doing this


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

floydp said:


> Thats him..


Well then, it is settled. Billy Bob seconded it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Anita is in as well..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Count me in please


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is the list so far. Just add your name to the bottom!

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

With my poor eyesight, I'm a natural for a blind taste testing.
Let me in the game, coach!!


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_I would like in... :ss_


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I've never done a blind taste test, I'm definitely wanting to. 

I'll update the list here. 

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

The last one was a blast, count me in, please.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I am in also and I'll update the list.

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like a blast. Count me in.

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
*Archer82*


----------



## Yook (Apr 1, 2007)

Ill jump aboard

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
*Archer82*
*Yook*


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I'll Play!!!:tu

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
*JohnnyFlake*


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Guys and Gals - If you haven't done one of these before, don't be shy - it's a lot of fun.

I was in on the last one and actually guessed correctly (an Onyx Reserve) - but it's fun as hell to see all of the guesses - LOL

Sign on up today! :ss



Ron


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
*Shaerza*


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
*Trogdor*


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was wondering when we were going to have another one of these. Count me in.

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

hell i'll join in.


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm in:ss

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright, I'm in.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble


This is too much fun to pass up


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Count me in !

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm in!!!:tu:ss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

i'm in


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Count me in !

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg 
Commander Quan
Snowy


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

me too.......im in


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

I know I'm spankin new here, but I have good stogies and I am proficient at mailing them.  I would love to join in on this!

BigJon


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

snowy said:


> Count me in !
> 
> tech-ninja
> hurricane6
> ...


I'm in to try

D


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

So, when's it start. I'm giddy as a school girl on her 16th birthday!

.......was that too far?


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Deuce said:


> So, when's it start. I'm giddy as a school girl on her 16th birthday!
> 
> .......was that too far?


You mean you are not a school girl? Thats why we let you hang around.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

BigJon said:


> I know I'm spankin new here, but I have good stogies and I am proficient at mailing them.  I would love to join in on this!
> 
> BigJon


BigJon, you are in. Being new, you just have to mail first, but this is for everyone!

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> So, when's it start. I'm giddy as a school girl on her 16th birthday!
> 
> .......was that too far?


I'll leave the sign up open until Friday, then I will use a random number generator to create the pairs. That will give you the weekend to contact your partner and you can start mailings next week!

We have a good group accumulating! Keep 'em coming!:tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I'll leave the sign up open until Friday, then I will use a random number generator to create the pairs. That will give you the weekend to contact your partner and you can start mailings next week!
> 
> We have a good group accumulating! Keep 'em coming!:tu


Sweet, thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm in.

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
*ky toker*


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Where can we see the results from the previous blind taste tests? This sounds very interesting


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Razorhog said:


> Where can we see the results from the previous blind taste tests? This sounds very interesting


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35864&highlight=blind

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24076&highlight=blind


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the PM, Stewart !!! ... 

----- I'm in-----

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

you know I am in!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Whats to lose....I am in...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

How did I miss this one, I'm in.

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon
opusxox


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon
opusxox
jloutlaw

I'm in-this should be fun.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

added sgresso and scottishsmoker

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon
sgresso
scottishsmoker
opusxox
jloutlaw


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Ooh ooh, I want in.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm In, last time was fun.

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon
sgresso
scottishsmoker
opusxox
jloutlaw
*onlyonerm*


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon
sgresso
scottishsmoker
opusxox
jloutlaw
onlyonerm
scoot

I wanna play!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

scoot said:


> tech-ninja
> hurricane6
> floydp
> Major Captain Silly
> ...


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon
sgresso
scottishsmoker
opusxox
jloutlaw
jdean33442
onlyonerm
scoot
ttours


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> tech-ninja
> hurricane6
> floydp
> Major Captain Silly
> ...


CRAP! That's a list.:ss


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Time to open up the underwear drawer and get out the good stuff.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Time to open up the underwear drawer and get out the good stuff.


Note to self: Make sure not to pair yourself with Ken.

:r


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

All right Stewart ya caught me I was lurking on this thread count me in!! Thanks for the PM


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> Note to self: Make sure not to pair yourself with Ken.
> 
> :r


I assure you it's all aged. 

Ready to get this baby rollin'. I won't be on this weekend so whom ever I'm paired with I'm PM my addie Monday.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I wanna play too. :tu

tech-ninja
hurricane6
floydp
Major Captain Silly
chip
NCRadioMan
BigDawgFan
gvarsity
Dan
berk-m
Ms. floydp
j6ppc
smokin5
RUDY351
mitro
Cyberhick
Cigarmark
Archer82
Yook
JohnnyFlake
Shaerza
Trogdor
Deuce
BigD417
worr lord
Coach
zhadum
dbradley
spooble
khubli
Bruisedawg
Commander Quan
Snowy
fuegomedic
BigJon
SMOKEPIPER
nismo350z
ky toker
monsoon
sgresso
scottishsmoker
opusxox
jloutlaw
jdean33442
onlyonerm
scoot
ttours
*cman78*


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, cman78 makes an even number so we will cut sign-ups off right here. I used random.org to get a random sequence of numbers to pair everyone up. If your name is in *bold*, this indicates that you have 0 trader feedback and per the rules, you ship first.

JohnnyFlake	-	monsoon
Cyberhick	-	Yook
onlyonerm	-	cman78
Coach	-	Bruisedawg
Snowy	-	Cigarmark
tech-ninja	-	*Commander Quan*
dbradley	-	*scottishsmoker*
smokin5	-	spooble
*zhadum* -	BigDawgFan
nismo350z	-	*RUDY351*
*Dan* -	mitro
ttours	-	fuegomedic
scoot	-	floydp
worr lord	-	opusxox
Archer82	-	Trogdor
*jdean33442* -	jloutlaw
j6ppc	-	ky toker
*SMOKEPIPER* -	gvarsity
sgresso	-	BigD417
khubli	-	berk-m
*BigJon* -	chip
*Major Captain Silly* -	Ms. floydp
Deuce	-	*Shaerza*
NCRadioMan	-	hurricane6

*Read carefully*
- PM your partner with your address
- Mail 2 _different _unbanded cigars and a couple of extras - Mark the unbanded as A and B somehow (write on ziplock, blank band, etc - stickers not recommended)
- Post the DC# in this thread
- Communicate, communicate, communicate - Don't leave us wondering where you are
- Smoke your cigars, share your thoughts, and take a guess as to what they may be. If you feel like doing a full review, here is a link to some review sheets
- Remember to leave trader feedback for your partner

*Have fun and let the games begin!!!*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

PM sent to Berk-m. Let the fun begin. !!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Me and commander quan are ready to rock! Addresses already traded! :tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I just PM'ed on Fuegomatic's shoe

TT:cb


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm PM'in Shaerza now.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Sent JLOutlaw a PM.


I searched and read some of his posts to get a cursory idea of his taste and I can't wait to see what he says about these sticks


*rubs hands nefariously*


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

PM sent to Trogdor.

Joe


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

My PM has been sent. 

MCS


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> Sent JLOutlaw a PM.
> 
> I searched and read some of his posts to get a cursory idea of his taste and I can't wait to see what he says about these sticks
> 
> *rubs hands nefariously*


Be afraid.. be very afraid.. If I've learned one thing about Jereme.. He likes to do his research


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Snowy, Comming your way! DC#0306 2400 0003 1571 5195. Let the games begin!!:tu


----------



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

add me please:w


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

PM'd spooble.

This should be fun *and* educational.
Like a museum, but Better!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

PM sent ... awaiting PM back.

Ohboy..ohboy..ohboy..ohboy..ohboy


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Stewart.. 

Can I use this thread for addresses? There seem to be a few in this that aren't in the address book yet. Can I please get you to send me your name and address so I can get you added to it? Should someone misplace an address then we'll have a backup and they won't have to wait for said member to come online.

I recieved a PM from Major Captain Silly. Trades are in progress... heehee


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Snowy, Comming your way! DC#0306 2400 0003 1571 5195. Let the games begin!!:tu


Damn Mark that was fast. I do not have what I wanted to send you at the office so I will send my end out either Sat or Mon.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Watch out, i'm still doing my research on you!



khubli said:


> Be afraid.. be very afraid.. If I've learned one thing about Jereme.. He likes to do his research


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_PM sent to nismo350z...Lets rock :ss_


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

pm sent to onlyonerm


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

slider9499 said:


> add me please:w


Hey slider, we have already sealed the list, however if we get another person wanting to join, we'll pair you up. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Stewart..
> 
> Can I use this thread for addresses? There seem to be a few in this that aren't in the address book yet. Can I please get you to send me your name and address so I can get you added to it? Should someone misplace an address then we'll have a backup and they won't have to wait for said member to come online.
> 
> I recieved a PM from Major Captain Silly. Trades are in progress... heehee


Anita, you can use my threads for whatever you want! :tu

So, if you have never sent Anita your address -*This is a good time!*


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Hey slider, we have already sealed the list, however if we get another person wanting to join, we'll pair you up. :tu


If slider doesn't have a partner by Monday I could do two blind test tastes.:tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

snowy said:


> Damn Mark that was fast. I do not have what I wanted to send you at the office so I will send my end out either Sat or Mon.


Cool. I had to go to the PO anyway. Maybe they will hit Monday.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I'll take on Slider. Someone just ok the deal for us.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> I'll take on Slider. Someone just ok the deal for us.


Deal OK'd.

Slider9499 and Tidefan73 you guys are on. Slider since you do not have any trades yet, you will ship first. Thanks Tidefan.

Have fun guys, be sure to read the instructions in this post


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Deal OK'd.
> 
> Slider9499 and Tidefan73 you guys are on. Slider since you do not have any trades yet, you will ship first. Thanks Tidefan.
> 
> Have fun guys, be sure to read the instructions in this post


Thanks Ninja! :ss

PM sent to Slider.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I think scoot and I are set, ours both go out monday. Very kewl, and a big thank yens to Stewart for setting this up.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

PM sent to gvarsity. 

I'm looking forward to it. 

D


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

PM sent to Chip


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

BigJon said:


> PM sent to Chip


And answered....this should be fun.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan and i are set! Heading out on Monday!:tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Shaerza and I live WAY too close to pay for shipping. We are meeting at a B&M that is convenient for us both this afternoon. Will post pics after the trade.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

PM sent to worr lord, waiting for reply.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

PM sent to Coach:tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Shaerza and I live WAY too close to pay for shipping. We are meeting at a B&M that is convenient for us both this afternoon. Will post pics after the trade.


Now THAT'S cool. :tu

Dan and I have exchanged PMs, so we're on our way. :ss


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

PM sent to Archer82.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

opusxox said:


> PM sent to worr lord, waiting for reply.


Replied


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

PM sent to Sgresso, and eagerly awaiting getting this thing started.:cb


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan- DC#03070020000348924635:ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Shaerza and I live WAY too close to pay for shipping. We are meeting at a B&M that is convenient for us both this afternoon. Will post pics after the trade.


Got to meet Duece and Maddman today. Set me up with these for the trade, and a couple nice stragelers


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Friend wanted to show off the Cuesta Rey humidor....so I had to take the pic on it. 

Shaerza hooked me up with a couple stragglers as well, nice little Partagas and a Viruoso from Torano. Looking forward to smoking the tasters, although I highly doubt I'll even come close to guessing them I darn sure will enjoy them. We will definately HERF in the near future since he lives so close. There are 3-5 very reputable B&M's in our area.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Not sure if we are posting reviews here.. or if you were intending to start a seperate thread in the review forum for them. But here is my review of the one of mine.

Mystery Gar 'B' from Deuce
Size 5.5"x 50-54?
Drink coffee

The wrapper on this cigar has a slight reddish tint, with one large vein, and looks a bit toothy maybe? I am going to guess that its a camaroon wrapper. Prelight aroma doesnt offer anything distinct enough for me to pick it out. Prelight draw is just about right, and tastes slightly earthy and sweet.

This lit right up to a even burn and produced a medium amount of smoke. Flavor starts off with a spicy goodness that reminds me of the Toranos 1916, so I will stick with my guess of camaroon. 3/4 inch in I am starting to notice some other flavor notes. Something a bit grassy maybe, and a little bit of sweetness. The ash is white, with lots of tiny white dots.. I think I read that this has something to do with the potassium in the leaf. Ash dropped at ~1/3rd mark. Burn needed a touchoup to get even again. My coffee seems to be enhancing the sweeter notes. 

About 2/3 thru, the grassy taste and spice are picking back up. Not noticing as much sweet now. Started getting a bit harsh at around 1.5 inches so I set it down. Overall a very nice cigar, probably something I will pick up a few more of when I find out what it was.:tu


I have absolutely no clue as to the the brand. Guess is camaroon for wrapper.. for what the half guess is worth. :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Not sure if we are posting reviews here.. or if you were intending to start a seperate thread in the review forum for them.


Great guys! Way to get this thing rolling. That's great ya'll are so close.

Yes - everybody put your reviews here.

Great review shaerza!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Great guys! Way to get this thing rolling. That's great ya'll are so close.
> 
> Yes - everybody put your reviews here.
> 
> Great review shaerza!


When do we reveal what the stick was?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> When do we reveal what the stick was?


If they are wrong, lots of times the other person will tell them they are wrong and offer some hints for a second guess. Like "It's not a Cameroon, it is a Corojo and I got it at CI." Most reveal after the second guess, but play as long as you and your buddy want.

If they nail it, let 'em know, so we can party!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Not sure if we are posting reviews here.. or if you were intending to start a seperate thread in the review forum for them. But here is my review of the one of mine.
> 
> Mystery Gar 'B' from Deuce
> Size 5.5"x 50-54?
> ...


Nice review....but you were *OH *so close at first! As for the Cameroon wrap, let me give you a hint. It was right next to its Cameroon brother on the shelf. I will probably give your *A* a try tomorrow afternoon.

Here's some info for you to think about:
6X50
*Wrapper:* Sun Grown Brazillian maduro
*Binder:* Broadleaf
*Filler:* Dominican Cubano Ligero, Nicaraguan Habano Ligero


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Nice review....but you were *OH *so close at first! As for the Cameroon wrap, let me give you a hint. It was right next to its Cameroon brother on the shelf. I will probably give your *A* a try tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Here's some info for you to think about:
> 6X50
> ...


Nanner, nanner, nanner, I know what it is!! :r


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Ah excellent a Torano Signature then was it? If so I am very happy to have had the chance to try this, as it is the only Torano that I havent tried, or have in my humidor waiting to try. 

This is fun!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Rock on Stewart!! I have no idea how I missed this!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> I have no idea how I missed this!!


Try not working all the time.:tg
Nice work on the thread Stewart. Wish I would have seen this earlier but they are kicking my butt at school.:c


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Ah excellent a Torano Signature then was it? If so I am very happy to have had the chance to try this, as it is the only Torano that I havent tried, or have in my humidor waiting to try.
> 
> This is fun!


Yes, but I don't think it counts on the second guess.:tg:r It is however one of my goto smokes.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

They're on their way, Archer!

:z 0306 2400 0001 1460 2740 :z


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Work has been a @($*@ and I missed signing up...even with a reminder from Stewart! WTG organizing this again.

riverdawg I see you missed out too. If you want to do a blind trade, I'm game.


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

trogdor said:


> They're on their way, Archer!
> 
> :z 0306 2400 0001 1460 2740 :z


Awesome, like I said I will wait to mail yours untill you are closer to getting back so they dont dry out.

Joe


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Well I smoked Shaerza's *A* cigar today. My review is below and my guess (which is probably WAY off base) is a Don Thomas Maduro Robusto. With regard to the 84%, I really did enjoy the cigar and you'll notice it was the lighting and burning that caused the lower score.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Might I ask how you obtained that review sheet?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

worr lord said:


> Might I ask how you obtained that review sheet?


Sure, I actually reposted it from another post a long time ago I came across. It's an XLS document (using macros) that allows you to store your reviews quite nicely.

Someone else created it so don't think I'm trying to take credit for it. I just stumbled upon it and love it. You have to make sure MACROS are enabled in Excel though.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74308


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Bad burn, eh? That is usually why we wait a few days to smoke them to let them rest and stabilize from the journey.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Bad burn, eh? That is usually why we wait a few days to smoke them to let them rest and stabilize from the journey.


There was no journey, we met up and exchanged. Quite a nice guy, we'll hook up again real soon.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool! Try dry-boxing to avoid bad burns.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't have Excel anymore, I don't think. And yeah, temporarily dry boxing can be a good way to handle bad burns.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Package is out to Khubli – DC# 0307 0020 0000 6489 5547

Looking forward to it


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Well I smoked Shaerza's *A* cigar today. My review is below and my guess (which is probably WAY off base) is a Don Thomas Maduro Robusto. With regard to the 84%, I really did enjoy the cigar and you'll notice it was the lighting and burning that caused the lower score.


Well you did better the me and at least got the wrapper right :tu The bad burn may have been due in part to the 68-70% humidity my humidor is at due to not having 65% beads yet, I often find myself touching up my maduros because I never pick a gar far enough ahead of time to dry box 

Not sure how to give a hint for this that isnt either completely vague, or gives it away easily.. so since yours was easy I will leave mine pretty easy as well. Leon Jimenes cigars are rolled at the same factory as the one you tried.
*Wrapper:* Brazilian-grown broadleaf Maduro
*Filler:* Dominican

Im glad you liked it. It wasnt one that I had tried yet so I was hoping it would be decent!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Heads up spooble!
Package going out tomorrow (Monday):
DC # 0103 8555 7491 1639 8807


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

So, a La Aurora Maduro then eh? Of course I came to this conclusion after one Google search and could still be wrong:dr


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Sure was, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Heads up spooble!
> Package going out tomorrow (Monday):
> DC # 0103 8555 7491 1639 8807


Sounds good! Your's went out today:

0103 8555 7491 5898 1906


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Shipped via UPS 

1Z4688960350051276

Should be there Wednesday. 

Hope you enjoy!!

D


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Snowy, Comming your way! DC#0306 2400 0003 1571 5195. Let the games begin!!:tu


I sent mine today DC#01038555749032947981


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kory,

Your blind package is on its way

#0306 2400 0002 7648 1405

Fear what you cannot see. Enjoy what you can taste. Taste em all!!!

TT:cb


----------



## Yook (Apr 1, 2007)

package sent to cyberhick DC# 0306 0320 0005 0628 0267


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Package sent to nismo350z_

_DC 0307 0020 0003 2298 9629_


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Mitro's package sent via FedEx today: 281857810000620


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Package out today floyd, # 8435 2590 2902 7875


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

scoot said:


> Package out today floyd, # 8435 2590 2902 7875


Kewl, I don't see the boxes we packed yesterday so I'm guess yours and the Major's went out as planned.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I recieved Scottishsmoker's package today. Apparently he felt that his unbanded cigars needed some tasty bodyguards for the trip.










I sent yours out today Andrew. I hope that my extras match up to the pounding you put on me. That Padron 1926 made my whole day!!!


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Lit up my first unbanded smoke from Scottishsmoker - the torpedo.

This is a giant! A 7 inch torpedo with a 50+ rg.

Prelit thoughts-
This one smelled awesome. A sweet aroma with a nutty caramel flavor on the draw. The draw was a little tight.

1st Third - 
This stick started out ultra mild and didn't have alot of flavor. There was a little ammonia, maybe this is a young stick. My first impression is it's like a Dunhill. I used to smoke alot of Dunhills in college and this reminds me of those cigars. Draw is still fairly tight.

2nd and 3rd Thirds -
Some nice flavors were introduced here and was pretty consistent throughout. I reviewed these sections together because there was little change till the end. Mostly woodsy flavor with some nuttiness throughout. Towards the halfway point I began to taste some pepper on the finish. (Now I'm pretty sure I've had this cigar before, only in a different size. It is really similar to a Davidoff Zino chubby that I had a few weeks ago.) The strength was mild throughout the smoke and I smoked it for about an hour and a half unitl I nubbed it with a couple of inches left. I probably could have stretched this one out to 2 and a half hours if I wasn't doing a review.

Overall, this was an OK smoke. A good deal milder than I like but it had some nice consistent flavors. I could see this one being a great golfing smoke for it's size and strength.

7/10

My guess is this is a Davidoff Zino Stout.?.?.?


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

dbradley said:


> My guess is this is a Davidoff Zino Stout.?.?.?


Reread the rules and want to make sure I am specific about my guess -

Davidoff Zino Platinum Sceptor Stout


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Technically it would be just a Zino Platinum Sceptor Stout since this is not part of the Davidoff line. Semantics I know 



dbradley said:


> Reread the rules and want to make sure I am specific about my guess -
> 
> Davidoff Zino Platinum Sceptor Stout


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I couldn't wait.. Dan's goes out tomorrow.

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 5454 1501


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

mitro said:


> I couldn't wait.. Dan's goes out tomorrow.
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 5454 1501


That's great, Mike.

If you have a buddy that is supposed to ship first, if their DC is good enough for you, ship away!


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Yook's went out today, DC 0103 8555 7491 4900 3037. It would have shipped yesterday, but I last minute had to run a meeting with customers from France all day.

cyberhick


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:tuThe unbanded duo left KC yesterday, making a bee-line to JohnnyFlake's pad.

DC# 0307 0020 0005 4402 5273


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hurricane6 said:


> NCRadioMan- DC#03070020000348924635:ss


Got 'em! A great selection of smokes, Rick! Many thanks!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

onlyonerm is on it's way. Sorry for the delay stupid proccess audits :c
0307 0020 0004 8319 1701


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry I haven't replied back sooner. But I had to go out of town for a wedding reception. I will be home on Friday and will be getting out my package then. Sorry for the inconvenience everybody.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Jereme (jdean33442) your package has been shipped.

dc-03070020000380695111

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Tech Ninja the package is on it's way
DC 0306 3030 0003 1421 4292


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Tech Ninja the package is on it's way
> DC 0306 3030 0003 1421 4292


w00t! I should have yours out tomorrow. Still deciding on your unbanded ones.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*j6ppc* and I will be making our trade within the next day or two.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

DOH you're supposed to wait until I can get down to the Post Office. I'm dog sick (almost don't feel like smoking) but will try to do it today.



jloutlaw said:


> Jereme (jdean33442) your package has been shipped.
> 
> dc-03070020000380695111
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> DOH you're supposed to wait until I can get down to the Post Office. I'm dog sick (almost don't feel like smoking) but will try to do it today.


Hey-no problem. The only reason you had to mail 1st is that I have 1 trade and you none. Both of us are newbies.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm a little late but the Secret Cigars are on the way to Ms. FloydP:

0307 0020 0004 0037 3678


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

On the way Rick! 030415600000453384945


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

I just heard that mine came today, so i'll smoke them first chance.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

On it's way! 0103 8555 7490 5698 1169


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Rudy's Package arrived today with a couple of tag alongs, I love tag a longs cause their usually smokes i have not tried yet and neither of them I've tried! thanks Rudy! I will get your package out tommarow, sorry for the delay but I've been extremely busy with work :hn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt, my package to you is on it's way today. !

DC: 0306 2400 0000 8756 4526


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

BigJon has sent....and mine is on it's way to him, also.
0307 0020 0000 7509 1969


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

nismo350z said:


> Rudy's Package arrived today with a couple of tag alongs, I love tag a longs cause their usually smokes i have not tried yet and neither of them I've tried! thanks Rudy! I will get your package out tommarow, sorry for the delay but I've been extremely busy with work :hn


No problem. Hope you enjoy...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

dbradley said:


> Reread the rules and want to make sure I am specific about my guess -
> 
> Davidoff Zino Platinum Sceptor Stout


Unfortunately, no...It is not a Davidoff product of any sort....


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

got cigars from smokepiper today. They look really nice. His will go out on monday to avoid sitting in a warehouse this weekend.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Got my package from Patrick(scoot) today. The A and B smoke with a big Boli, Padron 2000(a favorite) AF Hemingway Classic. Nice tag alongs Patrick. Thank you sir. Gonna let them sit till saturday and I'll light up A with a good cup of joe. The Blind smokes sure smell good.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I got my cigars from Ms. FloydP today along with 3 that I haven't tried. I'd take a picture but my memory card in my camera is corrupted & I can't find my daughter's. I'll be reviewing the mystery cigars very soon!

Thanks!

MCS


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Sent to Opusxox today.

DC: 0306 3030 0000 8516 8995


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Got BigJon's package today.....woot!!

Nice selection, buddy.
Besides "A" and "B"

Perdomo ESV 1991 tubo
Partagas Limited Reserve 1996 tubo
Don Carlos #3
SLR...big sucker
Perdomo Estate Selection
Tatauje Angeles
LFD box pressed maduro monster from outer space

I will enjoy these....some are new to me, and some scare me...

There were a few tag-a-longs sent to you also...hope you enjoy.

I will let em rest, and then give A and B a whirl...they are both rather large and tasty looking.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I received my Blind Test Samples from Berk-M today. Now this is a challenge. I've got 3 blind ones to figure out. Over the top Matt ! This is gonna be fun.

The hitchhikers look tasty too. The Gurkha and Torano I know are tasty. I haven't had the El Mejor or the RP Edge yet. I look forward to smoking all of these. Thanks brother !

Ji

Very well packaged cigars...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

floydp said:


> Got my package from Patrick(scoot) today. The A and B smoke with a big Boli, Padron 2000(a favorite) AF Hemingway Classic. Nice tag alongs Patrick. Thank you sir. Gonna let them sit till saturday and I'll light up A with a good cup of joe. The Blind smokes sure smell good.


I forgot to add, he also sents a tin of pipe baccy, Dunhill Nightcap. Nice, thanks bro.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

The C looks familiar. Oh so familiar.

Interesting to hear what it is.



khubli said:


> I received my Blind Test Samples from Berk-M today. Now this is a challenge. I've got 3 blind ones to figure out. Over the top Matt ! This is gonna be fun.
> 
> The hitchhikers look tasty too. The Gurkha and Torano I know are tasty. I haven't had the El Mejor or the RP Edge yet. I look forward to smoking all of these. Thanks brother !
> 
> ...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> The C looks familiar. Oh so familiar.
> 
> Interesting to hear what it is.


It looks a little familiar to me. The wrapper is slightly spotted. The pictures don't do it justice. I'll post up a close-up when I smoke it and make my guess at the same time.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Got my Taste Test sticks from snowy when I got home last night. Along with the A & B were An Ashton VSG, a Torano Signature and a Fuente Anejo, which I have been very much wanting to try. Over the top here David, thanks much!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is my review and guess for stick "B". I thought I would have the smaller of the 2 for breakfast. Note: I am by no means a professional reviewer. I know what tastes good to me and seldom taste hints of Madagascar vanilla. With that being said, I will start by saying it was a corona. Construction was good with nice color. My thought when I saw it was that it would probably be on the mild side. I punched a hole in it and forgot a pre-light draw. Set flame to it and started to smoke. I had a fellow gorilla here with me at the time, Maddman, and I am sure he thinks I am an a$$. The first few draws were nice and smooth. Did a little inhale and exhaled through the nose to get a better taste. It had a very nice, smooth, mellow taste throughout the first inch or so. It had a very distinct taste of which I will describe a little later. I was even able to take a full inhale with no harshness. Then, about an inch or so into it, it picked up steam. It was tasting very yummy and fuller. By half way, even a little attempt to inhale was difficult. This continued till the finish which was almost "roached". Why did I throw away those hemostats? Lets just say I very much enjoyed this stick. Its burn was perfect.
Now for the guess. This is where the flavor comes in. It had hints of crap. Yes, thats what I said, crap. I think specifically gerbil crap. Now, I don't have alot of experience with gerbils, but I have had a few. If I am totally wrong, yes I will be quite embarrassed especially with maddman and Duece.
I will have to guess a Monte #3 gerbil. But whatever it was, it was an excellent cigar. Thanks again, snowy.:tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Boy, do I ever hope you're wrong!!!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Bite me!:c


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

It's ok - whatever you may lack in the guessing department you surely make up for with the Jerry avvy and the Hunter quote .


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Sent mine out to Ken today. Sorry it took so long - work has been crazy


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Sent mine out to Ken today. Sorry it took so long - work has been crazy


I actually just got back from dropping off my truck and your package. No problem man, as I told you with this stuff going on it was going to take me a couple days to get everything together.

0306 1070 0000 3452 4036

I mixed it a bit up so you couldn't try and go off of what I normally smoke. Hope you like them.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

floydp said:


> I forgot to add, he also sents a tin of pipe baccy, Dunhill Nightcap. Nice, thanks bro.


Glad you like the smokes. I figured you could put the nightcap to better use than I, as I have given up on getting into pipes. Enjoy! :cb


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Opened up my package and it had 2 unbanded and 3 other smokes, a RP Conneticut, 5 Vegas Gold and Series A Torps, THANKS!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

scoot said:


> Glad you like the smokes. I figured you could put the nightcap to better use than I, as I have given up on getting into pipes. Enjoy! :cb


I sure will, really like the Nightcap, one of my favorites.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Just received mine from Opusxox, he way out-did himself! I'll get pictures later today


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

got my smokes from Scott today.. along with the 2 unbanded were a Flor Fina 8-9-8 and a Peterson! Thank you for the awesome smokes Scott and I'll get those reviews done in a couple of days. Would post pictures but my daughter has the camera taking pics of our new grandaughter.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Is it to late to play? If not count me in.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my package from NCRadioMan to day! Nice looking sticks, greg added a couple xtra for me- LFD Coronado, RP REO, Padilla Miami (yum!) and a Pepin Lancero! Thanks Greg, I'll try them soon!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

worr lord said:


> Just received mine from Opusxox, he way out-did himself! I'll get pictures later today


Camera isn't working, but along with a beautiful Corona and Torpedo, Skip included an Opus X Perfecxion X, a RASS, and a Partagas Short. Thanks bro! This isn't over :gn


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

I recieved my 2 unbanded from Trogdor today. Well I think I know what they are but I will wait untill after I smoke one tomorrow to make a guess. It had some nice straglers along with it.

http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs116&d=07245&f=unbanded2.JPG


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I just recieved my blind package from dbradley today...thanks man...I have no experience with the Torano and very very limited with the Gurkhas...the Opus X is a nice add on also...I would take and post a picture but I am still stuck in the past with only a 35mm camera.... Thanks again!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Got my blind cigars from Derrick and some nice extras!! Thanks!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

tech-ninja said:


> Got my blind cigars from Derrick and some nice extras!! Thanks!!


Enjoy!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Received my package from Smokin5 today. He sent along 3 nice extras and a mix CD! I think I'll have "B" tomorrow at lunch. Have a look:


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

texasbadbob said:


> Is it to late to play? If not count me in.


Bob,

PM me your address and I will send you out a Major Captain Silly Special Edition Blind Taste Test Challenge Package or MCSSEBTTCP for short!

MCS

I'm crazy baybeeeeee!!!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well hot dang, got spooble's package in today with a few bodyguards!
No idea what the blind boys are, but if the ID'd ones are any indication, it should be a hell of a ride! I look forward to this weekend, ya sure!

Ones I know (or think):
Consuegra double chateau maduro
Padron Anniversary 1964 Principe
Tatuaje Nic Havana VI Nobles


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey spooble, let me know if I got the tunes mix right!
If not, I can probably remedy it.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Archer82 said:


> I recieved my 2 unbanded from Trogdor today. Well I think I know what they are but I will wait untill after I smoke one tomorrow to make a guess. It had some nice straglers along with it.


That wasn't bad on shipping time at all! I can't wait to see the reviews... good luck with the guesses, many cigars look alike:ss

Enjoy!

--Marc


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Hey spooble, let me know if I got the tunes mix right!
> If not, I can probably remedy it.


I was bumping it in the jeep on the way to work this morning. 
There's some really good stuff on there from people I've never heard of... just the kind of stuff I like. Thanks a ton!

PS. Cigar "A" looks and smells like a cigar I know, but it's hard to tell. I don't have any clue about "B" yet. But I brought it with me and will try to fire it up at lunch.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyFlake's smokes arrived safe & sound at my doorstep yesterday ... with company, of course.

I've not yet seen the Padilla Hybrid but have been anxious to get my hands on one. The Ghurka, I have had before & really enjoyed.

:tu !!!! Thanks brother !!!! :tu

The unbanded will sit for about a week or so (if I can restrain myself) to let them level out. I did take a dry breath off the foot of #1 and .... man .... I think I at least know the southern orgin of that one.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Here is my review and guess for stick "B". I thought I would have the smaller of the 2 for breakfast. Note: I am by no means a professional reviewer. I know what tastes good to me and seldom taste hints of Madagascar vanilla. With that being said, I will start by saying it was a corona. Construction was good with nice color. My thought when I saw it was that it would probably be on the mild side. I punched a hole in it and forgot a pre-light draw. Set flame to it and started to smoke. I had a fellow gorilla here with me at the time, Maddman, and I am sure he thinks I am an a$$. The first few draws were nice and smooth. Did a little inhale and exhaled through the nose to get a better taste. It had a very nice, smooth, mellow taste throughout the first inch or so. It had a very distinct taste of which I will describe a little later. I was even able to take a full inhale with no harshness. Then, about an inch or so into it, it picked up steam. It was tasting very yummy and fuller. By half way, even a little attempt to inhale was difficult. This continued till the finish which was almost "roached". Why did I throw away those hemostats? Lets just say I very much enjoyed this stick. Its burn was perfect.
> Now for the guess. This is where the flavor comes in. It had hints of crap. Yes, thats what I said, crap. I think specifically gerbil crap. Now, I don't have alot of experience with gerbils, but I have had a few. If I am totally wrong, yes I will be quite embarrassed especially with maddman and Duece.
> I will have to guess a Monte #3 gerbil. But whatever it was, it was an excellent cigar. Thanks again, snowy.:tu


Well,

I think I can reveal the answer. You are 1/2 right. It is a gerbil but not monte #3. It's a Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

snowy said:


> Well,
> 
> I think I can reveal the answer. You are 1/2 right. It is a gerbil but not monte #3. It's a Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales


SON OF A BISCUIT!!!! I sooo wanted him to be wrong!

Nice job Mark, but I guess you've actually tasted "gerbil crap" before so.....


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Deuce said:


> SON OF A BISCUIT!!!! I sooo wanted him to be wrong!
> 
> Nice job Mark, but I guess you've actually tasted "gerbil crap" before so.....


HA!!!!!! At least I don'tknow gerbils the way you do....hey, what do you need that hose for.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Coach, smokes are heading your way.
DC#0103 8555 7490 0643 6480
-Bob


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Got my end from Frank in today, and its lookin great! To very different looking A and B smokes. A very stout looking maduro and a slender more natural colored stick. They brought some tasty friends along too, a big Fonseca, a Gran Habano Corojo, and a Padron 2000. Never had the gran habano or the fonseca, but the Padron is definately a favorite. The first blind stick will go up in flames sometime this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Just smoked the Torpedo. I'm working on the writing review from the notes I took, but I'm relatively comfortable saying I have no clue what this cigar was. The spiciness was reminiscent of a Habano, yet the flavor reminded me strongly of a Camacho, or possibly even a Pepin JJ. My guess is a *Camacho Corojo Figurado*.


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

BigDawgFan heads up:gn

DC# 0307 0020 0004 4066 1391


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

awww man i wanted to play!!!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, so in my haste to smoke my "B" cigar, I didn't measure it's length or RG (newb mistake), but it was roughly robusto size. Anyway, it burned great and had a nice white ash. It was quite sweet and started out with a nice pepper to it. The pepper taste subsided and I was left with a nice, smooth, sweet flavor. I really wanted to like this cigar, because it is almost great. But there is a subtle hint of a flavor in it that I just don't like. It wasn't a bad cigar by any means, but I would rate it about a 7/10... there's just a little something to it that keeps it from being awesome for me. 

I've tasted this flavor before in the RP Vintage line. So I'll guess Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Cigar: Unknown Torpedo with small veins
Size/shape: Roughly 6x52, Torpedo
Cut: Easy, used a Palio
Draw (pre-light): A bit airy, but very nice
Aroma (pre-light): Wet hay
Light: Cedar strip


First half:
This cigar started out with very little in the way of discernable flavor, just a little bit of “flat” tobacco with some spice to it. After the first inch, flavors of caramel slowly started to develop, just as the draw started to become empty. I tapped off the ash to reveal a few tunnels, but nothing too bad just yet. This is definitely a fuller bodied smoke. 

After another inch (and a re-light), the draw became more full, and the smoke volume picked up quite a bit. Notes of caramel and coffee are present, and there is a strange citrus-like aroma to the smoke, though nothing of this is evident in the flavors.

Second half:
I’m enjoying the flavors of this cigar quite a bit, but I’m having trouble getting past the tunneling issues. Nearly every inch, I find myself peering down at the foot of this cigar to find a tunnel or two. I don’t have too much to say about this cigar as of yet, the flavor is very solid and enjoyable, and nothing much is different from the first inch smoked.

I’m leaving this cigar with almost 1/3” to go, the openness of the draw has caused a slightly hot burn, which is a problem because of how often this cigar likes to go out (not necessarily a bad thing, it’s a common occurrence with most of the Corojos I’ve smoked).

The flavor and burn issues lead me to believe this is a Corojo of some sort, and though I have very little experience with them, I’m going to guess it’s a Camacho Corojo Figurado. 

Thanks Skip!


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Got Dan's package today! Wow! Nice tag alongs! Those little guys are calling my name right now. :ss

Thanks!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

worr lord said:


> Cigar: Unknown Torpedo with small veins
> Size/shape: Roughly 6x52, Torpedo
> Cut: Easy, used a Palio
> Draw (pre-light): A bit airy, but very nice
> ...


Tunneling:


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

mitro said:


> Got Dan's package today! Wow! Nice tag alongs! Those little guys are calling my name right now. :ss
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> You suck, you sent me a huge package now I feel bad:


Oh stop... yours was awesome! I guess we should have kept our Sun Growns. :r

My Gorilla math is always really bad.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sgresso, Finally got my end out today. DC 0307 0020 0003 9969 2811. They should be there by Monday, just missing Fathers day.:tu


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Got my foldger's challenge from onlyonerm today. They cam with a little muscle too. Lets see...they are brown in color....they smell ummm like ummmm tobacco. I will be lucky if I can tell you any more than if I liked them or not. But I will have fun doing it.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, time for my first review, Stick "A" from spooble.
This was a torpedo, about 6" x 52 ring, Medium brown wrapper ( I'm guessing sun-grown?)
I probably should have let this sit for a few days, because the wrapper was so dried, it was flaking & peeling on me before I started.
Oh well, I proceeded on anyway. Poured myself a generous tequila on the rocks (Good bottle from Mexico my friend just gave me), and sat out on the deck. I must note that we had several people over for Friday night Happy Hour/Betch About This Week, so I did not pay as full attention to this smoke as I normally would have. Again, oh well...

Not much smell to it before lighting, but the draw was good. I wrapped my finger around the peeling edge to keep it down & torched up.
Initial flavors of sweetness, cedar & coffee, and a little tickle on the back of my throat. Just a bit of leather, but mostly the sweet cedary coffee.
Similar to a Torano Signature, but more nicotine bite. The sweetness came on stronger then, like molasses. The flavor profile reminded me of a Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra crossed with a TTT Trinidad - kind of a sweet & spicy gingerbread with cedar. Which is one of my favorite combos.

2" in, the sweetness fades a little bit, though definitely still there. It tastes fuller now, more creamy than before. The burn gets uneven, but I don't care after touching it up. 

At the halfway mark, it's milder & creamy, a touch of charcoal in the mix, too. The uneven burn continues, though, requiring more attention & touch up. The flavor is still quite nice. Creamy cedar & ginger.
The taste stays pretty consistent from this point, but the burn issues continue, as well. Lots of correction needed. I finally snub it with about an inch to go. Total time about 2 hours.

On a scale of ten, I'd give this a 7.5 - good flavors, though little change and some SERIOUS burn problems.

I don't think I've ever had this cigar before, but based on its shape & dimensions, as well as some tasting notes I've read here, I'm gonna guess this was:
Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

spooble said:


> I've tasted this flavor before in the RP Vintage line. So I'll guess Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto.


Nope, not it!! It does, however have a year in it: 1970.
Guess again?


----------



## Submariner (Jul 8, 2006)

too late to join this challenge? 

Ah.. crap! I'm going outside to kick a stray dog and smoke my 'gar! :tg


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Time for my second review and guess for the challenge. This is for stick "A". It is a very nice looking torpedo. Construction is very nice and pre-light draw is perfect. I chose a match to light the stick. I lightly toasted the foot and it lit beautifully. As I take my first draw I am again blown away. Much like the first stick, this cigar has hints of crap. The darn gerbils got to this one to. Let me say here when I volunteered for the blind taste challenge I did not think I was gonna get slammed but snowy got me good. Not only did he send me a VSG, a Fuente Anejo and a a Torano Exodus, he bombs the crap out of me with 2 bilnd gerbils. What an awesome BOTL!!

Anyway, this was a dreamy breakfast cigar. What a way to start my Saturday. The only problem is what can I smoke later to top this stick, nothing I have. This stick burned beautifully and I more than nubbed it. It smoked for a good hour + so I sat back, streamed some acoustic Dead from the 80's and had at it, a little different from what I used to smoke listening to the Dead, but even better. But because of my previous experience, I was able to more than nub this baby. (just lick the finger-tips a little before drawing) It was a heavenly smoke through and through. Now for the guess, I know for sure it was a gerbil and have to go with a Monte #2. Thanks again Snowy. You helped make this a great weekend!:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

All right, take in mind this is my first review, and it is a blind one...

Description:
The first cigar that dbradley sent to me for a blind test is what appears to be a natural shade toro....it looks very familiar but at this moment, I can't place it...

Pre-Light:
The draw seemed as though it may be just a little tough, the taste is also a familiar one, but I still can't place it....

Upon Lighting:
The earlier concern of the tough draw is now gone, it is drawing just beautifully. After lighting it with my ever so trusty and reliable Dupont X-Tend (IMO the BEST lighter on the market) I tasted once again a very familiar.
I know this cigar, I like this cigar, I can't for the life of me place this cigar...

First Third:
I was going to describe the ash, but it just fell off on to the floor...from here it looks to have a nice salt and pepper consistency, the flavor so far is a little more on the mild side, but it seems like it might just be ramping up a bit... Also, after the first part of the cigar I am going to change my earlier statement from the cigar being a natural wrapper to being that of a cameroon wrapper...which only makes this cigar that much more familiar, and I think I have a pretty good feeling I know what this is...

Second Third:
I know I have smoked this cigar in the past, many times...same easy yet spicy cameroon wrapper that does not want to tear or split, unlike others, when you cut into it...the burn consistency is almost spot on...I have not had to relight. I would love to further describe the flavors, but I am no good at it...its easy, toasty, a little bit nutty, and overall very very enjoyable, up to this point...

Final third:
It did not amp up to be any sort of real powerhouse, but I am glad it didn't...I hate starting my day with a full body smoke, I like to ease into it...anyhow...the flavors became a lot more mellow and defined throughout the final third....I am really enjoying it...I think I know what it is....

Tell meif I am wrong dbradley...is one of the two blind cigars an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon? If so...thanks...if not...thanks, I really enjoyed smoking it!


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Which cigar was this one?

Was it the larger or smaller of the two?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Received mine from kytoker today w/ some hitchhikers.
Thank you sir!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm a little past halfway through this Corona from Opusxox, and it's a killer. The only cigar I've ever had that had spice like this was a Graycliff Red Label Presidente that I didn't finish. I don't even think I can finish this, let alone write a full review on it. 

Excellent construction, triple cap, nice draw, but the spice has obliterated my ability to taste (as well as all my other senses). I feel bad saying this, but smoking this cigar is like torture. I've had this cigar before, and I have no doubt that it's a Graycliff Red Label Taco. These are the only cigars I've had as of yet that I am unable to finish; the last one I had left me unable to detect flavor for over a day.

Thanks for the cigar, Skip, I'm sorry I wasn't able to give a better review on this cigar.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

I'm afraid the one on the right did not survive the day - tasty short that was thanks again.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

dbradley said:


> Which cigar was this one?
> 
> Was it the larger or smaller of the two?


Smaller of the two...I really enjoyed it...do you have any other guesses about your first?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

worr lord said:


> Just smoked the Torpedo. I'm working on the writing review from the notes I took, but I'm relatively comfortable saying I have no clue what this cigar was. The spiciness was reminiscent of a Habano, yet the flavor reminded me strongly of a Camacho, or possibly even a Pepin JJ. My guess is a *Camacho Corojo Figurado*.


Good guess but no cigar.Graycliff crystal. Sorry about the burn issues.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

worr lord said:


> I'm a little past halfway through this Corona from Opusxox, and it's a killer. The only cigar I've ever had that had spice like this was a Graycliff Red Label Presidente that I didn't finish. I don't even think I can finish this, let alone write a full review on it.
> 
> Excellent construction, triple cap, nice draw, but the spice has obliterated my ability to taste (as well as all my other senses). I feel bad saying this, but smoking this cigar is like torture. I've had this cigar before, and I have no doubt that it's a Graycliff Red Label Taco. These are the only cigars I've had as of yet that I am unable to finish; the last one I had left me unable to detect flavor for over a day.
> 
> Thanks for the cigar, Skip, I'm sorry I wasn't able to give a better review on this cigar.


Glad I'm not the only one that misses on these blind challenges. Aurora 100 anos


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Hah, I was way off . I really enjoyed the Graycliff though, I think I'll buy a few to set aside once my new job kicks in


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I got my sticks yesterday from tech-ninja it looks like a couple refugees snuck into the box too. Thanks Stewart.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> I don't think I've ever had this cigar before, but based on its shape & dimensions, as well as some tasting notes I've read here, I'm gonna guess this was:
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo


It's not an RP Sun Grown. This cigar is from a smaller company, but is available from some of the big online stores (including Famous). I bought a 5'er of these a while back (not from Famous) and they must've been mistreated somewhere along the way because I've had burn problems too. But I've heard this isn't normally the case.



smokin5 said:


> Nope, not it!! It does, however have a year in it: 1970.
> Guess again?


Well, that seems to narrow it down considerably.  I could only find one line with 1970 in the name. I'll guess Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto Grande. If that's right, this was the first one I've ever had.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sure enjoying reading the reviews, guess I'll get off me arse tomorrow and light me up the letter A on dads day. I'll be submitting my usual wrong answer then I reckon. Hope yens are enjoying this opportunity to look foolish like I always do. Ya know I used to think I could tell country of origin after a few puffs, now I can just tell if I likem or not. Now I have a lazy palate to go with the rest of me. Keep on reviewing folks and fer gad sakes enjoy those smokes.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

this one from NCRadioMan was the smaller of the 2 he sent and was labeled B.
corona size, nice natural looking wrapper, kinda spongey feeling. the pre lit smell was a mild hay, it cut nice and clean and the draw was just the way i like it- not loose or tight.the 1st inch had me thinkin' -i've smoked this before'- the taste was earthy, maybe woody, a slight sweet undertone, this continued for about 1/3. the burn was a little off. just as i hit a couple cedary type flavors it picked up a peppery, not so spicey taste. this continued til the end, it just became stronger as i smoked. the spice did pick up a little bit, not much. after the 2/3 mark the burn problems continued. at this point a few tokes of coffee or something a bit creamy, but mostly pepper and nicotine, i laid it down as it tunneled on me. overall- a good smoke except for the burn issues.the smoke lasted about 50 mins. and i enjoyed a Sam Adams summer ale with this stick. i would definitely smoke this again.
so here's my personal, unprofessional opinion- Pepin JJ series corojo??!:ss thanks NCRadioMan!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hurricane6 said:


> this one from NCRadioMan was the smaller of the 2 he sent and was labeled B.
> corona size, nice natural looking wrapper, kinda spongey feeling. the pre lit smell was a mild hay, it cut nice and clean and the draw was just the way i like it- not loose or tight.the 1st inch had me thinkin' -i've smoked this before'- the taste was earthy, maybe woody, a slight sweet undertone, this continued for about 1/3. the burn was a little off. just as i hit a couple cedary type flavors it picked up a peppery, not so spicey taste. this continued til the end, it just became stronger as i smoked. the spice did pick up a little bit, not much. after the 2/3 mark the burn problems continued. at this point a few tokes of coffee or something a bit creamy, but mostly pepper and nicotine, i laid it down as it tunneled on me. overall- a good smoke except for the burn issues.the smoke lasted about 50 mins. and i enjoyed a Sam Adams summer ale with this stick. i would definitely smoke this again.
> so here's my personal, unprofessional opinion- Pepin JJ series corojo??!:ss thanks NCRadioMan!!


Glad you liked it, Rick. It's actually a pc. A Partagas Mille Fleur from June '06. :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Great reviews guys! And great guesses! :tu

It looks like several people have had burn issues. When you get your smokes, you may want to give them a few days to a week in the humi to stabalize. A lot of times that will fix the problems.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine had burn issues do to the Corojo, so I'm not put off by it. Thanks for running this, Tech, I'm sure everyone really appreciates it . Definitely a lot of fun.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

spooble said:


> It's not an RP Sun Grown. This cigar is from a smaller company, but is available from some of the big online stores (including Famous). I bought a 5'er of these a while back (not from Famous) and they must've been mistreated somewhere along the way because I've had burn problems too. But I've heard this isn't normally the case.
> *************
> Well, that seems to narrow it down considerably.  I could only find one line with 1970 in the name. I'll guess Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto Grande. If that's right, this was the first one I've ever had.


As far as cigar "A" you gave to me, I'm stumped.

As far as cigar "B" I gave to you, you're close. It was a....................

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Great reviews guys! And great guesses! :tu
> 
> It looks like several people have had burn issues. When you get your smokes, you may want to give them a few days to a week in the humi to stabalize. A lot of times that will fix the problems.


i should have, but i couldn't wait. these look soooo good all naked! this is definitely a GREAT learning experience and GREAT fun! Thanks for getting this rolling Tech!!! NCRadioMan- you got me, i NEVER would have guessed that(with my very limited run ins with those) look forward to the next one!:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Review:

Tonight, I went with Cigar A from Ms. Floydp. It was a nice corona (my favorite size) around a 44x4.5 in size. It had a nice meduim-brown wrapper that I surmised as Cameroon. It lit and burned perfectly. I must say this is a spicy meatball! It has some nice peppery overtones and a rich woodsy flavor that went well with the fire I had going out back. The ash was nice a firm and a very dark gray. The second third flavor profile changed a bit as the spiciness went to the background and the rich woodsy flavor came to the forefront. The last third was the sweet spot, literally. Things heated up and got sugary and even more woodsy. My drink was a Diet Dr Pepper that went well with this cigar. I do not recognize the vitola as I have not had one of these before but will guess a Montecristo Afrique for the sake of guessing. This is a cigar that I would definitely buy and smoke regularly. 

Thanks Ms Foydp!! Now the perfecto is on deck! 

MCS


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a horrible reviewer but here's what I can put into words. Well I had Cigar B today. It was great, never had anything like it before. From start to finish it was an excellent smoke taste, with an after taste like I just ate a roasted coffee bean, really good. Draw a little tight but did not distract from how good it was. 8-9/10 rating. I haven't smoked enough to make a good guess at what it was, but my wild guess is a Cohiba only because it looks looks like one I remember seeing. Thanks for the excellent cigar Mike.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> I'm a horrible reviewer but here's what I can put into words. Well I had Cigar B today. It was great, never had anything like it before. From start to finish it was an excellent smoke taste, with an after taste like I just ate a roasted coffee bean, really good. Draw a little tight but did not distract from how good it was. I haven't smoked enough to make a good guess at what it was, but my wild guess is a Cohiba only because it looks looks like one i remember seeing. Thanks for the excellent cigar Mike.


Ooh... good timing! Nope... sorry not a Cohiba, but your on the right island! And yes they are a little tight on the draw, all I've had have been that way, but it helps them last. 

I haven't smoked either of yours yet but you can *Count* on it that I will soon. *Of* course I'll watch for your second guess. Maybe you'll even get to guess *#4*.

:tu


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

mitro said:


> Ooh... good timing! Nope... sorry not a Cohiba, but your on the right island! And yes they are a little tight on the draw, all I've had have been that way, but it helps them last.
> 
> I haven't smoked either of yours yet but you can *Count* on it that I will soon. *Of* course I'll watch for your second guess. Maybe you'll even get to guess *#4*.
> 
> :tu


Montecristo No. 4, I'm sure getting more of these.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Impatient as always, & not heeding the advise of wiser simians to let things rest, I lit up Cigar B from spooble tonight. I did not have the flaking wrapper or persistent burn problems on this one as I did on "A". 
This was a Robusto, about 4.75" x 50 ring. Medium brown natural wrapper. Loose construction, but too much so. Very lightweight. My initial thought was it may be a Tatuaje, but one of his stowaways was a Tatuaje, so I didn't think spooble would tip me off like that. And it did not have a triple-cap on it. So scratch that idea. 
OK, enough guessing, lets light it up! I decided on a Tequila Sunrise to accompany this bad boy, as it was STILL REAL HOT at 5:30 today.

It lit nicely, with good draw & solid burn. Initial flavors were mostly hay, with a very slight sweet nuttiness. Pretty good nicotingle on the tongue, too. I can't say that I ever tasted this profile before. The smoke had a very dry chalky mouth feel to it, similar to what I experienced with a Tatuaje Noella, but the flavors were different here. About 1/2" in, it gets a bit sweeter, and presents a flavor I can't quite ID, almost like birch beer? Maybe the tequila sunrise was intefering, so I put it aside, rinsed my mouth, & poured a big cold glass of water for the rest of the test.
The cigar seemed spicier then, but the basic flavor was the same.

At about 1-1/2", the strength waned. I knock off the ash for the first time. The flavors are unchanged, though, still that slightly sweet nutty birch with dry chalky smoke. It could very well be that this is an excellent stogie, but it's not doing anything for this Cro Magnon. Too used to my cheap Toranos & Perdomos, I guess. In the interest of science & this blind test, I continued.

Halftime sees an appearance of charcoal in the mix, and the sweetness waves bye-bye. As I smoke, it gets a little sharper, like anise aftertaste.
I'm glad for my water, as this smoke was making me very thirsty. I finish my second 16 oz glass & get a refill. As the last third begins, I have my only uneven burn. A quick touchup takes care of it. Then the taste got sharper, more metallic. Again, I would have put it out, but I continue for this review. after another 1/2", though, I snub it, as there was little change if any over that part. Elapsed time 90 minutes.

Needless to say, I did not like this cigar. Maybe it's just my plebian ways, but the flavor & dry smoke didn't agree with me. While it did not have the serious burn problems cigar "A" gave me, I did enjoy the flavors "A" provided. And for me, taste is the first priority. Construction, appearance & burn were good, but that means nothing to me if I don't like the taste. 
So 4/10 from me. But thank you, spooble, for the opprtunity to try something new. That's what its all about, after all.

What was it, you ask? I don't have a clue. Spooble, what say you?


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

mitro said:


> You got it!


Great hints btw lol


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Review:
> 
> Tonight, I went with Cigar A from Ms. Floydp. It was a nice corona (my favorite size) around a 44x4.5 in size. It had a nice meduim-brown wrapper that I surmised as Cameroon. It lit and burned perfectly. I must say this is a spicy meatball! It has some nice peppery overtones and a rich woodsy flavor that went well with the fire I had going out back. The ash was nice a firm and a very dark gray. The second third flavor profile changed a bit as the spiciness went to the background and the rich woodsy flavor came to the forefront. The last third was the sweet spot, literally. Things heated up and got sugary and even more woodsy. My drink was a Diet Dr Pepper that went well with this cigar. I do not recognize the vitola as I have not had one of these before but will guess a Montecristo Afrique for the sake of guessing. This is a cigar that I would definitely buy and smoke regularly.
> 
> ...


Nice review MCS. Anita is heading to a baby shower so its gonna be probably tonight before she'll responds to your review.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> What was it, you ask? I don't have a clue. Spooble, what say you?


Ok, back to cigar "A", it was a Maria Guerrero Belicoso. I like the flavor profile on them. My local B&M just got in a box, so I'm gonna give one a try and see if it burns better than the first 5er I got. Hopefully those were just treated badly in transit.

As for cigar "B", it was an '06 RASS. I'll have to agree that these aren't "spot on" yet, but I think they're pretty good.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Friend wanted to show off the Cuesta Rey humidor....so I had to take the pic on it.
> 
> Shaerza hooked me up with a couple stragglers as well, nice little Partagas and a Viruoso from Torano. Looking forward to smoking the tasters, although I highly doubt I'll even come close to guessing them I darn sure will enjoy them. We will definately HERF in the near future since he lives so close. There are 3-5 very reputable B&M's in our area.


Well, smoked stick "B" today.

Initial prelight draw was ok. Not too flavorful, but draw was easy. I then toasted the foot and proceeded to light it. First draw was smooth with a little bite. I did not notice too much flavor building throughout the cigar and I think that's quite unfortunate:2. I smoked about half of it before the cigar started to get hot and turn bitter. Anyway, the cigar was mild throughout with just a natural tobac taste. It led me down the path of:

A. Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Perfecto?? I could be wrong (probably am) but the cigar was not too flavorful. I'll put it in the spreadsheet and post that later.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

spooble said:


> Ok, back to cigar "A", it was a Maria Guerrero Belicoso. I like the flavor profile on them. My local B&M just got in a box, so I'm gonna give one a try and see if it burns better than the first 5er I got. Hopefully those were just treated badly in transit.
> 
> As for cigar "B", it was an '06 RASS. I'll have to agree that these aren't "spot on" yet, but I think they're pretty good.


Huh, never had either one before, so thanks for broadening my horizons.

The Maria Guerrero has promise, I agree.

The RASS, on the other hand, well what can I say? Maybe I'm a Phillistine, but I didn't care for it at all. Interestingly, I posted a review of the NC Ramon Allones Maestro a while back, & I didn't like the way the last third tasted on that, either. Guess I'm just not a RA kinda guy.

All the same, thank you very much for the thought & the goodies!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

This afternoon I smoked cigar 'C' sent to me by Berk-m. Following is my Review.

Frontmark/Vitola/Size: unknown Robusto

Wrapper: Colorado (olive brown)

Binder: unk
Filler: nicaraguan/dominican republic


First Impression: This is a great looking Robusto. The olive brown wrapper and honeysuckle barnyard aroma lend me to think it's some type of Habano. The cigar was received in cello as well has a double cap finish. This excludes further thought of a habano, but it sure does smell like one.

The construction is not completely uniform, the build is a little wavy. The construction is moderately soft all the way down the cigar. The bunching is rolled in the center with a little accordian leaf bunched on one side.

Prelight Draw: Very easy considering the construction. The leaf feels a little loose.

Light: clipped with Xikar. A little sloppy cut so I trimmed a little more off.

Smoking the Cigar: Toasted the foot and got hit with a bit of spice. The cigar settled into something very creamy with a little nuts. This is one of the creamiest cigars that I smoked. My initial impression is a Diamond Crown Robusto, however the shade of the wrapper and construction throws me a little off on that guess.

The cigar did not change in profile through the burn except to pick up some more cream. The finish was the slightest spicey cream.

The cigar required one touch-up in the last 1/3d

Ash: Ash was a light gray that held solid.

Conclusions/Comments: I really enjoyed this cigar down to the last 3/4 inch, then the cigar lost it's flavor completely. The filler started coming loose towards the end.

My Scale for rating is as follows:
Appearance: 1-10
Construction: 1-10
Burn: 1-10
Taste: 1-10
Overall Experience: 1-60

For this cigar:
A- 9
C- 8.5 (hurts here because I think it's softer than it should be)
B- 8.5
T- 8.5
O- 53

For a total score of: 88

My final guess is something I don't think I've smoked before, but I'm gonna guess Diamond Crown Robusto just because it's the closest thing I can think of that comes to mind.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok I'm winding down on smoke A from scoot. Came out on the deck to smoke this big farger, first off I had a few very miner burn issues, more because of the breeze outside than the construction of the cigar. Size is what looks like 5 7/8" to 6". Appears to be natural wrapper and just a tad spongy, nothing to get up about, first 3rd was quite mild and uneventful, good smooth creamy tobacco flavor. Next 3rd some spice made itself noticed, not terribly spicy but quite refined in definition. Continued to be smooth with some flavors I don't recognize. Thinking its Dominican. I had a RYJ Real a week or so ago and this reminded me of it so I'll go with that. Well scoot how far am I off this time around? 

Very nice smoke, thank yens.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's the review sheet I did with the guess. If I'm not right so be it. :ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I smoked one of the nice looking cigars hurricane sent me today while on the golf course, and I enjoyed it, very much. It was cigar "b" the smaller of the two unbanded he sent. As soon as they arrived, I thought I recognized this cigar. I had actually smoked two of them earlier the same day I recieved the unbanded cigars. lol I compared it to others I had resting the old humidor and sure enough, it had to be this one: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=935009&postcount=1

One of the few cigars I felt obligated to write a "review" of! If that not the cigar, I have tricked my brain into thinking it was because it was great! They are great spicy little smokes! Thanks hurricane! I look forward to the corona!

What say you, trickster?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Review:
> 
> Tonight, I went with Cigar A from Ms. Floydp. It was a nice corona (my favorite size) around a 44x4.5 in size. It had a nice meduim-brown wrapper that I surmised as Cameroon. It lit and burned perfectly. I must say this is a spicy meatball! It has some nice peppery overtones and a rich woodsy flavor that went well with the fire I had going out back. The ash was nice a firm and a very dark gray. The second third flavor profile changed a bit as the spiciness went to the background and the rich woodsy flavor came to the forefront. The last third was the sweet spot, literally. Things heated up and got sugary and even more woodsy. My drink was a Diet Dr Pepper that went well with this cigar. I do not recognize the vitola as I have not had one of these before but will guess a Montecristo Afrique for the sake of guessing. This is a cigar that I would definitely buy and smoke regularly.
> 
> ...


nope.. it was a RASCC. One of our favorite smokes that we're always running out of. Great review by the way!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> I smoked one of the nice looking cigars hurricane sent me today while on the golf course, and I enjoyed it, very much. It was cigar "b" the smaller of the two unbanded he sent. As soon as they arrived, I thought I recognized this cigar. I had actually smoked two of them earlier the same day I recieved the unbanded cigars. lol I compared it to others I had resting the old humidor and sure enough, it had to be this one: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=935009&postcount=1
> 
> One of the few cigars I felt obligated to write a "review" of! If that not the cigar, I have tricked my brain into thinking it was because it was great! They are great spicy little smokes! Thanks hurricane! I look forward to the corona!
> 
> What say you, trickster?


there ain't no 'trickin' you!! right on! i LOVE these little smokers! sorry it wasn't somethin' different for you, but i'm glad you do like 'em!!:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hurricane6 said:


> sorry it wasn't somethin' different for you, but i'm glad you do like 'em!!:tu


I do, very much. And don't be sorry, I am very glad and thankful you sent it! :ss


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> All right, take in mind this is my first review, and it is a blind one...
> 
> Description:
> The first cigar that dbradley sent to me for a blind test is what appears to be a natural shade toro....it looks very familiar but at this moment, I can't place it...
> ...


I was waiting to hear which cigar you smoked but rereading your review I'm positive I know which one it is -

You were right about the cammy wrapper but unfortunately it is now the Upmann.

I'll give you a hint as to what it is - I sent along it's stronger brother with my extra sticks.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Ms. Floydp said:


> nope.. it was a RASCC. One of our favorite smokes that we're always running out of. Great review by the way!


Thank you so much! You got me hooked!

MCS


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ok I smoked the first smoke Scott sent me tonight.. it seemed to be a 6 x 42 or 44. The prelit draw had an easy pull to it. This cigar seemed to be a natural wrapper. I'm not very good at picking out flavors but the prelit draw seemed a little grassy. True to the prelit draw upon lighting this stick it was very woodsy and spicy. I don't usually care for a spicer stick but this thing settled down in the first inch or so. Moved onto more subtle flavors of something I can't quite put my finger on. Not as spicy.. not really sweet.. I'd say a deep dark chocolate without any sweetness. It seemed to stay in this flavor profile for the remainder of the stick without getting spicy again. 

All in all I really enjoyed this cigar and nubbed it to the very last 1/2 inch. 

The ash was very white in color and the burn was even down to the very last draw which I found surprising cause I usually don't have that when smoking out on the deck. Never even had to relight it and that never happens to me no matter what I'm smoking!! 

Now for what I think it was.. I have no idea really. Usually if they start out that spicy I give them to Frank. Glad I stuck with this one. Maybe I should do it more often. 

I'm gonna go with Camacho Select Lonsdale.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Ms. Floydp said:


> ok I smoked the first smoke Scott sent me tonight.. it seemed to be a 6 x 42 or 44. The prelit draw had an easy pull to it. This cigar seemed to be a natural wrapper. I'm not very good at picking out flavors but the prelit draw seemed a little grassy. True to the prelit draw upon lighting this stick it was very woodsy and spicy. I don't usually care for a spicer stick but this thing settled down in the first inch or so. Moved onto more subtle flavors of something I can't quite put my finger on. Not as spicy.. not really sweet.. I'd say a deep dark chocolate without any sweetness. It seemed to stay in this flavor profile for the remainder of the stick without getting spicy again.
> 
> All in all I really enjoyed this cigar and nubbed it to the very last 1/2 inch.
> 
> ...


Great review!! It was an Excalibur 1066 King Arthur

MCS


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

In addition to the 2 unbanded cigar Cigarmark sent me three extras. I took the picture but forgot to download the picture. I am reviewing the big belicoso that he sent. The belicoso was about 52 RG and little over 6 inches. This was a medium body cigar with lots of earthy flavor with hints of cream. Cigar burn great and it was very well constructed. I liked the cigar but it wasn't great. My guess is that this is a Gispert belicoso but I am probably wrong.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Time for my second review and guess for the challenge. This is for stick "A". It is a very nice looking torpedo. Construction is very nice and pre-light draw is perfect. I chose a match to light the stick. I lightly toasted the foot and it lit beautifully. As I take my first draw I am again blown away. Much like the first stick, this cigar has hints of crap. The darn gerbils got to this one to. Let me say here when I volunteered for the blind taste challenge I did not think I was gonna get slammed but snowy got me good. Not only did he send me a VSG, a Fuente Anejo and a a Torano Exodus, he bombs the crap out of me with 2 bilnd gerbils. What an awesome BOTL!!
> 
> Anyway, this was a dreamy breakfast cigar. What a way to start my Saturday. The only problem is what can I smoke later to top this stick, nothing I have. This stick burned beautifully and I more than nubbed it. It smoked for a good hour + so I sat back, streamed some acoustic Dead from the 80's and had at it, a little different from what I used to smoke listening to the Dead, but even better. But because of my previous experience, I was able to more than nub this baby. (just lick the finger-tips a little before drawing) It was a heavenly smoke through and through. Now for the guess, I know for sure it was a gerbil and have to go with a Monte #2. Thanks again Snowy. You helped make this a great weekend!:tu


Wow, what a great review. I tried to fool you by sending three NC and two unbanded gerbils. I was actually thinking of sending you three dog rockets with the two gerbils to make you confused but I could not bare to send my only two cremoas... Great guess it was a monte #2


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Well, smoked stick "B" today.
> 
> Initial prelight draw was ok. Not too flavorful, but draw was easy. I then toasted the foot and proceeded to light it. First draw was smooth with a little bite. I did not notice too much flavor building throughout the cigar and I think that's quite unfortunate:2. I smoked about half of it before the cigar started to get hot and turn bitter. Anyway, the cigar was mild throughout with just a natural tobac taste. It led me down the path of:
> 
> A. Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Perfecto?? I could be wrong (probably am) but the cigar was not too flavorful. I'll put it in the spreadsheet and post that later.


Interesting. The rep told me this was one of the strongest cigars they had! Again it was one that I hadnt tried before. Sort of wishing that I had given you some that I knew were good.. anyways It was a Camacho Coyular


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

floydp said:


> Ok I'm winding down on smoke A from scoot. Came out on the deck to smoke this big farger, first off I had a few very miner burn issues, more because of the breeze outside than the construction of the cigar. Size is what looks like 5 7/8" to 6". Appears to be natural wrapper and just a tad spongy, nothing to get up about, first 3rd was quite mild and uneventful, good smooth creamy tobacco flavor. Next 3rd some spice made itself noticed, not terribly spicy but quite refined in definition. Continued to be smooth with some flavors I don't recognize. Thinking its Dominican. I had a RYJ Real a week or so ago and this reminded me of it so I'll go with that. Well scoot how far am I off this time around?
> 
> Very nice smoke, thank yens.


It was actually an Indian Tabac Cuban Corojo Warrior size. Made with Honduran, Costa Rican, and Nic. baccy so you were a bit far off, but I'm really glad you enjoyed it sir. I smoked your 'A' stick last night, and the 'B' tonight. Gonna type up the first review now, and the other tomorrow. They were both very tasty.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

So I took the 'A' stick that Floydp sent me out for a go last night. It was a little skinny guy, probably about 5.5x~35. No prominent veins with a nice light brown color. Prelit draw was very tight with nothing really jumping out at me. I lit and the draw was still tight so I clipped a bit more off but to no avail. Aside from that the stick was great, mellow and smooth throughout even though I was drawing furiously to get some smoke going. Hints of cream and nuts with lots of woodiness, I also got something that I've never really tasted. Just a little twinge on my tongue as the smoke was leaving my mouth. Very pleasant. I gave up with about an inch and a half left because I got tired of drawing so hard. But aside from that it was great and I would love to smoke another. 

As to what it is, I've never smoked anything like it. Going on that and the fact that I think Frank is the type of sneaky bastage to sneak a gerbil in on an unexpecting newbie, and after diggin around a bit looking at sticks around the same vitola, I'm gonna go ahead and guess its a Partagas Charlotte.

Thanks alot Frank, I really enjoyed it. :cb


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

snowy said:


> In addition to the 2 unbanded cigar Cigarmark sent me three extras. I took the picture but forgot to download the picture. I am reviewing the big belicoso that he sent. The belicoso was about 52 RG and little over 6 inches. This was a medium body cigar with lots of earthy flavor with hints of cream. Cigar burn great and it was very well constructed. I liked the cigar but it wasn't great. My guess is that this is a Gispert belicoso but I am probably wrong.


Interesting review, snowy. Not a Gispert but a Gran Habano 3 Siglos. I have always felt this is a fuller cigar and bitey. Thanks for the review. Also, that Anejo you sent was :dr:dr:dr!!! Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Interesting. The rep told me this was one of the strongest cigars they had! Again it was one that I hadnt tried before. Sort of wishing that I had given you some that I knew were good.. anyways It was a Camacho Coyular


Don't worry about it, that's what this thread was for. Maybe it just wasn't ready yet. Besides, they were both good in their own way and now I get to smoke the Virtuoso.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Don't worry about it, that's what this thread was for. Maybe it just wasn't ready yet. Besides, they were both good in their own way and now I get to smoke the Virtuoso.


Hey Eric, pretty good guess there, if I do say so myself.(patting myself on the back right now). Bow to me, bastage. (you to maddman) :tg:tg


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Been having computer issues for a week and did not get a chance to post this before. Received a very nice collection along with the 2 test subjects last week. 

The A & B labels both ended up with the same cigar. Looking forward to burning these this week. Thanks David.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Hey Eric, pretty good guess there, if I do say so myself.(patting myself on the back right now). Bow to me, bastage. (you to maddman) :tg:tg


You know how they always say, go with your first instinct? Well, I should really listen. First thing that came to mind on "A" was an Aurora, fist thing that came to mind on "B" was Camacho. From now on......oh well.

Anyway, not all of us are so fortunate to get gerbils for a challenge, heck I get fake ones!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Now for the guess, I know for sure it was a gerbil and have to go with a Monte #2. Thanks again Snowy. You helped make this a great weekend!:tu





snowy said:


> Wow, what a great review. I tried to fool you by sending three NC and two unbanded gerbils. Great guess it was a monte #2


Good job, Mark! You were the first one to guess your cigar correctly. Looks like guessing a different monte # for each one paid off. I think I'll try that! :r :r I am glad to hear that they are good. I have heard mixed thing about them and haven't gotten to try one yet.
Go ahead and PM your addy to me and I'll get something out to you!



NCRadioMan said:


> I smoked one of the nice looking cigars hurricane sent me today while on the golf course, and I enjoyed it, very much. It was cigar "b" the smaller of the two unbanded he sent. As soon as they arrived, I thought I recognized this cigar. I had actually smoked two of them earlier the same day I received the unbanded cigars. lol I compared it to others I had resting the old humidor and sure enough, it had to be this one: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=935009&postcount=1
> 
> One of the few cigars I felt obligated to write a "review" of! If that not the cigar, I have tricked my brain into thinking it was because it was great! They are great spicy little smokes! Thanks hurricane! I look forward to the corona!
> 
> What say you, trickster?





hurricane6 said:


> there ain't no 'trickin' you!! right on! i LOVE these little smokers! sorry it wasn't somethin' different for you, but i'm glad you do like 'em!!:tu


Good job, Greg! That's pretty wild that he sent you a current fave!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Received my package from *j6ppc* Saturday. When I opened the box I noticed it was infested with gerbils. A very nice trade on his part so I'm hoping he _really_ likes the cigars I sent him. I think I owe you a couple more. I'll have the photo post tomorrow.

Thanks for the cigars, Jon.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Interesting review, snowy. Not a Gispert but a Gran Habano 3 Siglos. I have always felt this is a fuller cigar and bitey. Thanks for the review. Also, that Anejo you sent was :dr:dr:dr!!! Thanks!


Glad you like it. Anejo is one of my favorite NCs. I suck at guessing. I was way off. And congrats on the win. I should have made it harder.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I got my package from Mr. Outlaw and am quite excited. My camera is packed away somewhere from my recent move so no pics.

I received

1 Padilla 1932
1 Monte Platinum
3 unbanded sticks of pleasure

2 were robusto sized and 1 was a skulking black beast of a cigar.

Now all i have to do is get rid of this cold and get my taste back!

I should have a DC number for you tonight! Sorry for the delay on my part.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Received my package from *j6ppc* Saturday. When I opened the box I noticed it was infested with gerbils. A very nice trade on his part so I'm hoping he _really_ likes the cigars I sent him. I think I owe you a couple more. I'll have the photo post tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the cigars, Jon.


Enjoy. No need to post photos but the thought is certainly appreciated.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> I got my package from Mr. Outlaw and am quite excited. My camera is packed away somewhere from my recent move so no pics.
> 
> I received
> 
> ...


I couldn't make up my mind on the unbanded for the test-so I sent 3.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Well you got me a little confused on cigar C. I think I know what the big cigar is just by look but C has a very delicate wrapper like soft tissue paper and a pungent "tobacco" smell compared to the others.

It looks to be aged to me. Can't wait to see what you think of the cigars i'm sending you. I'm going to throw you a curve ball .



jloutlaw said:


> I couldn't make up my mind on the unbanded for the test-so I sent 3.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> Well you got me a little confused on cigar C. I think I know what the big cigar is just by look but C has a very delicate wrapper like soft tissue paper and a pungent "tobacco" smell compared to the others.
> 
> It looks to be aged to me. Can't wait to see what you think of the cigars i'm sending you. I'm going to throw you a curve ball .


You are a little off on your age. C is the youngest of the unbanded group. I've had it a 3 weeks. The beast (B) is over 2 years old and A is 1 year old.

By the way the Padilla 1932 is from March 06 and I had one yesterday. They are excellent. :ss


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

I smoked the first cigar thanks to ttours. The cigar was a JET black pyimid maduro. The wrapper was had alot of large viens and was very oily. the cigars smell was mild not burning the nostrils. It had a great construction without soft spots or wrapper defects, I cut the tip of the pyimid and took the prelight draw. It was great even though I make a smaller cut than normal. I had a bit of difficultly lighting the cigar with my triple torch lighter. The first third of the cigar had some unique taste (at least for me). It was medium bodied but was not lacking in the taste. It had a bitterness that was by NO mean unplesent. It was a bit peppery on the finish. I had expected a different taste from that dark of a wrapper but was presently supprised. The smoke was light, and the ash was grey and a bit flaky. Upon smking into the second third of the cigar I started having some significant burn issues. I had to touch up the cigar multiple times. I was trying desprerately to keep the burn even as to not change the flavor profile of the cigar. after smoking 2/3 of the cigar i laid it to rest. 

In conclusion I was very interested in the unique flavor as I love maduro's but don't believe I have had the plesent bitterness flavor before......I can't wait to find out what this cigar is. My guess to what this cigar is.....NO IDEA....Obviously NC medium and didnt taste nicaraguan. 

is it a Ashton Aged Maduro Pyrimid


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

opusxox said:


> Been having computer issues for a week and did not get a chance to post this before. Received a very nice collection along with the 2 test subjects last week.
> 
> The A & B labels both ended up with the same cigar. Looking forward to burning these this week. Thanks David.


Not sure how that happened, but we'll call the Robusto "A" and the Pigtail Toro "B"


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

fuegomedic said:


> I smoked the first cigar thanks to ttours. The cigar was a JET black pyimid maduro. The wrapper was had alot of large viens and was very oily. the cigars smell was mild not burning the nostrils. It had a great construction without soft spots or wrapper defects, I cut the tip of the pyimid and took the prelight draw. It was great even though I make a smaller cut than normal. I had a bit of difficultly lighting the cigar with my triple torch lighter. The first third of the cigar had some unique taste (at least for me). It was medium bodied but was not lacking in the taste. It had a bitterness that was by NO mean unplesent. It was a bit peppery on the finish. I had expected a different taste from that dark of a wrapper but was presently supprised. The smoke was light, and the ash was grey and a bit flaky. Upon smking into the second third of the cigar I started having some significant burn issues. I had to touch up the cigar multiple times. I was trying desprerately to keep the burn even as to not change the flavor profile of the cigar. after smoking 2/3 of the cigar i laid it to rest.
> 
> In conclusion I was very interested in the unique flavor as I love maduro's but don't believe I have had the plesent bitterness flavor before......I can't wait to find out what this cigar is. My guess to what this cigar is.....NO IDEA....Obviously NC medium and didnt taste nicaraguan.
> 
> is it a Ashton Aged Maduro Pyrimid


Definatley an A for effort. Danced all over and got pretty darn close.
Hope you enjoyed it.

Partagas Black Label Piramide

How close you really were

TT:cb


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

scoot said:


> So I took the 'A' stick that Floydp sent me out for a go last night. It was a little skinny guy, probably about 5.5x~35. No prominent veins with a nice light brown color. Prelit draw was very tight with nothing really jumping out at me. I lit and the draw was still tight so I clipped a bit more off but to no avail. Aside from that the stick was great, mellow and smooth throughout even though I was drawing furiously to get some smoke going. Hints of cream and nuts with lots of woodiness, I also got something that I've never really tasted. Just a little twinge on my tongue as the smoke was leaving my mouth. Very pleasant. I gave up with about an inch and a half left because I got tired of drawing so hard. But aside from that it was great and I would love to smoke another.
> 
> As to what it is, I've never smoked anything like it. Going on that and the fact that I think Frank is the type of sneaky bastage to sneak a gerbil in on an unexpecting newbie, and after diggin around a bit looking at sticks around the same vitola, I'm gonna go ahead and guess its a Partagas Charlotte.
> 
> Thanks alot Frank, I really enjoyed it. :cb


You sir are correct, ya caught me. Excellent review BTW. Sorry ya got a tight draw one. I have been quite lucky with the draw in that particular box. Its from 98. One of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Dan_ said:


> Montecristo No. 4, I'm sure getting more of these.


You've ruined me, this is now my favorite cigar I've smoked so far and I'm getting a hold of a box no matter what.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

ttours said:


> Definatley an A for effort. Danced all over and got pretty darn close.
> Hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> Partagas Black Label Piramide
> ...


His review is very similar to my thoughts on the Black Labels, they're by far my favorite maduro. I've found that if you don't allow them to sit for between 6 months and a year, they need to be purged at least once through the duration of the smoke


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> You've ruined me, this is now my favorite cigar I've smoked so far and I'm getting a hold of a box no matter what.


Hey! I didn't roll'em! :r


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

scoot said:


> As to what it is, I've never smoked anything like it. Going on that and the fact that I think Frank is the type of sneaky bastage to sneak a gerbil in on an unexpecting newbie, and after diggin around a bit looking at sticks around the same vitola, I'm gonna go ahead and guess its a Partagas Charlotte.
> 
> Thanks alot Frank, I really enjoyed it. :cb





floydp said:


> You sir are correct, ya caught me. Excellent review BTW. Sorry ya got a tight draw one. I have been quite lucky with the draw in that particular box. Its from 98. One of my favorite cigars.


Great guess! Wow, Frank. You're getting shown up by a newbie!  :bn

Alright boys, next round - ding, ding, ding! :bx


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> Great guess! Wow, Frank. You're getting shown up by a newbie!  :bn
> 
> Alright boys, next round - ding, ding, ding! :bx


Thanks for pointing that out Stewart! BASTAGE! :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> Great guess! Wow, Frank. You're getting shown up by a newbie!
> 
> Alright boys, next round - ding, ding, ding! :bx


:r:r:r too funny!! My poor hubby...


----------



## Yook (Apr 1, 2007)

just recieved my package from cyberhick, some nice sticks including the one from louisianna, never heard of em before, so im looking forward to it  The short maduro is "B" and the tall natural is "A"


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Yook said:


> just recieved my package from cyberhick, some nice sticks including the one from louisianna, never heard of em before, so im looking forward to it  The short maduro is "B" and the tall natural is "A"


The one is from the New Orleans Cigar Factory, they ain't pretty, but they are tasty, I think. That one has a cameroon wrapper. The SLR I was storing outside of the tube and I lost the end cap. I hope you enjoy the others.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I smoked my cigar 'A' from Commander Quan tonight.

It was a 5 x 56 robusto. Nice dark wrapper. Prelight smell was very nice.

Toasted that bad boy and began the smoking.

Started off nice. A full flavor. Kind of like roasted nuts or a woody taste.

About halfway, it turned a little sour. I'm not sure what the deal was. It could have been my pallete this evening or what I was drinking.

I would give this one another try at another time to see if it did the same. It definitely had potential - just could have been me tonight.

I am going to go with a Trinidad Maduro


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I smoked "A" from Tech-Ninja a couple nights ago it was a 5x50ish natural wrapped robusto Right away this thing had major burn problems one side of it was completely fireproof, I'm not sure if this is due to the shipping or not but I'll let the other acclimate before I try it. 

Appearance: A little rough, it wouldn't win any beauty pageants, but it wasn't Janet Reno or anything 

Construction: Good, Good draw it never came unwrapped, it was good

Body: Mild at first and then got a little stronger once I got into it and a solid Medium by the end

Taste: This was the most frustrating part there was something very familiar about this cigar but I couldn't put my finger on it. I wish this cigar would have been in a better condition when I smoked it The horrible burn was requiring a lot of attention and I wasn't able to pick out a lot of flavors other then a dry tobacco flavor, it wasn't a moisture dry but more a not sweet dry 

I'm going to take a stab in the dark here and guess a RyJ bully?

Thanks Stewart I enjoyed racking my brain trying to guess this one


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

tech-ninja said:


> I smoked my cigar 'A' from Commander Quan tonight. ...
> I am going to go with a Trinidad Maduro


It was actually a Saint Luis Rey Serie G maduro

Sorry it turned sour on you lately it's been one of my favorites


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey spooble!!
Don't fergit y'all got another one to review!
Wh'appen?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Hey spooble!!
> Don't fergit y'all got another one to review!
> Wh'appen?


I haven't forgotten it. Actually, I've been sniffing that "A" stick every day. It smells gooood!  It's tough for me to get away for the hour and a half that this thing deserves during the week, so I was planning on saving it until Friday when I meet up with Tech-ninja and Cre8v1 for a little pre-Atlanta Herf Herf. 
When I first saw and smelled the "A" cigar, I thought it was a Don Pepin Blue Label Belicoso. But the more I smell and compare the two... I'm not so sure anymore. We'll see how it goes friday.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

At an hour & 1/2, you're underestimating! I say plan on closer to 2 hours.
:ss


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

ttours said:


> Kory,
> 
> Your blind package is on its way
> 
> ...


Sorry I got em out late.......Hope you enjoy TTours

DC 0306 1070 6715 9792:ss


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

I smoked the second of Frank's sticks last night, and it was one of my favorite sticks I've smoked so far. A nice dark robusto size, great draw and burn on this one. Started out with a very carmely(?) nutty flavor then slowly turned to a woody cedar taste after the first third. The last third the smoke took on a full bodied earthy coffee taste. I nubbed this stick, and as to what it is I'll say a ERDM Robusto based on size and color.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

We are allowed to research the cigars, correct? :tu 

Jon, I can't wait to burn #1 based solely on the smell of the cigar. :dr


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

ky toker said:


> We are allowed to research the cigars, correct? :tu
> 
> Jon, I can't wait to burn #1 based solely on the smell of the cigar. :dr


you can use all the research you want! :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Package sent 

0103 8555 7490 2962 5113

to smokepiper. He sent me some nice sticks and two identical looking unbanded ones.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Received my package from khubli today – some very nice looking smokes, and great hitchhikers as well – will post a pic tonight.


I will also post a response to his guess on my "C" cigar


----------



## Yook (Apr 1, 2007)

just had cigar "B" from cyberhick. The cigar was a robusto size with a dark oily wrapper. It cut very well and the draw was incredible. It lit easily and had a beautiful long white ash. It had a one dimensional spice and earth taste, with a stronger finish. Im going to guess an RP fire robusto.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

fuegomedic said:


> Sorry I got em out late.......Hope you enjoy TTours
> 
> DC 0306 1070 6715 9792:ss


Your still the man and I usually do not have the time to adequately enjoy and taste test a cigar properly during the week so I hold out until the weekend, so this works out great.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> This afternoon I smoked cigar 'C' sent to me by Berk-m. Following is my Review.
> 
> Frontmark/Vitola/Size: unknown Robusto
> 
> ...


This was my "C" cigar - I just sent really because I wanted another opinion - I got this cigar and loved it, I was very surprised at how much. I kinda thought we would just discuss it in PM's but the cat's out of the bag so here it is:

This is the Cigar.Com Corojo Label.

I in no way have anything to do with them I just really liked the cigar and wanted to see what another gorilla thought about it.

My "A" and "B" cigars are not house blends, they are both well known "premium" cigars. I am looking forward to smoking mine and the reviews on the other 2.

One quick note: sorry it took so long to get back but I was out of town for a wedding all weekend, and was just able to check this today.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> I smoked "A" from Tech-Ninja a couple nights ago it was a 5x50ish natural wrapped robusto Right away this thing had major burn problems one side of it was completely fireproof, I'm not sure if this is due to the shipping or not but I'll let the other acclimate before I try it.
> 
> Appearance: A little rough, it wouldn't win any beauty pageants, but it wasn't Janet Reno or anything
> 
> ...


That would be an '06 RASS. Sorry about the burn problems.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> It was actually a Saint Luis Rey Serie G maduro
> 
> Sorry it turned sour on you lately it's been one of my favorites


I almost guessed that! It popped up on my search on Famous.

I have never had a SLR. Thanks! The sour part could have just been me. I may give it another try, another day.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I got my sticks and will start my reviews soon!


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Yook said:


> just had cigar "B" from cyberhick. The cigar was a robusto size with a dark oily wrapper. It cut very well and the draw was incredible. It lit easily and had a beautiful long white ash. It had a one dimensional spice and earth taste, with a stronger finish. Im going to guess an RP fire robusto.


Good guess, but no. It was a Tampa Sweetheart #50 Maduro, one of my favs.

I've smoked A and B from Yook. A was 4 1/2x50 natural. Definately a Conn. wrapper, kinda nutty and woodsy all the way thru The burn was off but due to my crappy light and the ash was a light grey I think (the light in my garage was a little dim). Tasty breakfast smoke. I say it was a Tampa Sweetheart #50 Natural.

B was 5 1/2 x 50ish box press maduro that was coffee/espresso from start to finish. It smelled wonder full and the prelit draw almost made me want to eat it. The burn was off and it kept canoe'ing. I say El Mejor Espresso Rubusto.

cyberhick


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

wow, work has been so crazy sadly when you work in retail you don't get normal hours anyways, i finally got my package out yesterday to Rudy and should be their today hopefully i was able to make up for the delay.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Got home today and found a package from zhadum. I'm gonna let these puppies recoup in the humi since I haven't been home in a few days then light them up this w/e.
Yours is going in the mail tomorrow Daniel.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Cigar 'A' from Deuce
6x52

Nice dark maduro wrapper with a couple of veins. Has a fairly light draw after cutting. Lit up right away and is producing plenty of smoke. No flavors that stand out for me.. is a bit earthy. Ash is sturdy and white, held on for about 2"

Flavors stayed pretty consitent throughout, never got harsh or bitter. Burn was more or less straight, needed only to self correct twice. Wrapper started breaking apart with ~2" left

My guess. Indian Tabac Maduro


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Cigar 'A' from Deuce
> 6x52
> 
> Nice dark maduro wrapper with a couple of veins. Has a fairly light draw after cutting. Lit up right away and is producing plenty of smoke. No flavors that stand out for me.. is a bit earthy. Ash is sturdy and white, held on for about 2"
> ...


Mmmmm...sorry. Your hint is, "it does say Havana on it." and it's blended in the style of Cuban cigars.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, after speaking with Shaerza in the Chat room he said he has absolutely no clue now.

It's a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos - Corona Gorda 5 5/8 x 46

Wrapper: Nicaragua
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Well shit I probably could have figured that out! Shouldnt have said anything till i had time to look tomorrow :tg



Deuce said:


> Well, after speaking with Shaerza in the Chat room he said he has absolutely no clue now.
> 
> It's a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos - Corona Gorda 5 5/8 x 46
> 
> ...


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Today I recieved my blind package from nismo350z. It arrived safely with 3 nice tag alongs. One of the tag alongs is a Montie which is a nice smoke. The other two are CAO'S which I have never had before. Can't wait to try these puppys out. Thanks Kyle..._

_Rudy_


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

RUDY351 said:


> _Today I recieved my blind package from nismo350z. It arrived safely with 3 nice tag alongs. One of the tag alongs is a Montie which is a nice smoke. The other two are CAO'S which I have never had before. Can't wait to try these puppys out. Thanks Kyle..._
> 
> _Rudy_


What is that CAO perfecto?


----------



## Yook (Apr 1, 2007)

cyberhick said:


> Good guess, but no. It was a Tampa Sweetheart #50 Maduro, one of my favs.
> 
> I've smoked A and B from Yook. A was 4 1/2x50 natural. Definately a Conn. wrapper, kinda nutty and woodsy all the way thru The burn was off but due to my crappy light and the ash was a light grey I think (the light in my garage was a little dim). Tasty breakfast smoke. I say it was a Tampa Sweetheart #50 Natural.
> 
> ...


right on the "B" cigar, but you were a bit off on the "A", it was a sancho panza x-tra fuerte pamplona  sorry about the crappy burn, but hey, i did'nt roll em :ss hope you enjoyed em, and ill smoke your "A" cigar tomorrow


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

OK this is the review of the second cigar that Cigarmark sent. The picture below shows the cigar being reviewed and the extras that he sent. Thanks again Mark. The first unbanded cigar was already smoked and I did not get it right.










This cigar is maybe a size of a corona. It was darker than the first cigar. The cigar was perfect in construction and draw. The cigar was medium body with chocolate flavors through out the cigar. This cigar was very enjoyable. I would have to guess that this is a tampasweetheart #4.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

berk-m said:


> What is that CAO perfecto?


Looks like a CAO Gold 10th Anniversary.


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Looks like a CAO Gold 10th Anniversary.


bingo


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

snowy said:


> OK this is the review of the second cigar that Cigarmark sent. The picture below shows the cigar being reviewed and the extras that he sent. Thanks again Mark. The first unbanded cigar was already smoked and I did not get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good guess, but not close enough. It actually was a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos - Corona Gorda 5 5/8 x 46. I am glad you liked it. This was a lot of fun!:tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cyberhick said:


> B was 5 1/2 x 50ish box press maduro that was coffee/espresso from start to finish. It smelled wonder full and the prelit draw almost made me want to eat it. The burn was off and it kept canoe'ing. I say El Mejor Espresso Rubusto.





Yook said:


> right on the "B" cigar


Good job on the guess!


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Good guess, but not close enough. It actually was a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos - Corona Gorda 5 5/8 x 46. I am glad you liked it. This was a lot of fun!:tu


I am an idiot. I couldn't even get the brand right on both guesses. I guess I really don't know anything about cigars.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

snowy said:


> I am an idiot. I couldn't even get the brand right on both guesses. I guess I really don't know anything about cigars.


Don't feel bad, neither could I. Worst part was, I actually thought about guessing the correct brand both times and dismissed it.

Still awesome though, loads of fun.:2


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Don't feel bad, neither could I. Worst part was, I actually thought about guessing the correct brand both times and dismissed it.
> 
> Still awesome though, loads of fun.:2


Come on now Eric, Maddman and I had to convince you they were not Heavenly's or Comojar"s:r.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Hey now! :tg



Cigarmark said:


> Come on now Eric, Maddman and I had to convince you they were not Heavenly's or Comojar"s:r.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

snowy said:


> I am an idiot. I couldn't even get the brand right on both guesses. I guess I really don't know anything about cigars.





Deuce said:


> Don't feel bad, neither could I. Worst part was, I actually thought about guessing the correct brand both times and dismissed it.
> 
> Still awesome though, loads of fun.:2


We should start a club! We could call it Club Cigar and we could start a web site and .... hey ..... wait a minute ...... :r

Yeah, I blew my first one. I'm hoping to get closer on my second one.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Yook said:


> right on the "B" cigar, but you were a bit off on the "A", it was a sancho panza x-tra fuerte pamplona  sorry about the crappy burn, but hey, i did'nt roll em :ss hope you enjoyed em, and ill smoke your "A" cigar tomorrow


I don't really care how they burn as long as its a good smoke. I thought I was off on A, but that was the closest smoke I could think of. Thanks for trading with me, it was fun.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Fuegomedic,

they have arrived!!! What a haul. Look forward to smoking them all. Will do the taste test this weekend at KASR's boobie - biting birthday extravaganza in OKC.
Guesses and reviews to folllow

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I've smoked the #2 cigar and think I'm going to wait until after I smoke #1 to give my review. I am seriously confused right now. I believe I know what it is but the size just doesn't match. So, I guess I really don't know.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, I smoked the B cigar from Commander Quan today at lunch.

Burn was great. Cigar was contructed very well. Had a beautiful med-brown wrapper. Tasted a lot like a corojo wrapper to me. I thought it might be the Edge Corojo, but at 6.5 x 54, it was the wrong size.

It was a very creamy smoke, roasted nuts and such.

After looking around at CI and Famous, I am going to go with ....

Perdomo ESV

It's the only thing I could find that fits the size and has that taste.

Thanks Derrick!

Edit: WooHoo 1000 posts - again!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

ok NCRadioMan-here's cigar B review. robusto size with a very mild pre-lit smell, construction kinda spongey. i lit and the draw was a little loose for me, but not bad. kinda a grassy peppery 1st inch then mellowed out and i thought i might be getting hints of caramel or something slightly sweet- then i would get a toke of spice, it seemed to go back and forth from a little sweet to a little spice. about 1/2 way the draw tightened up to just about perfect for me. i hit a soft spot in the construction, and it burned a little ragged- but nothing i had to touch up or in no way did it interfere with the enjoyment. the pepper and/or spice seemed to be prominent from 1/2 to the end, and the last 1/3 picked up a bit of nicotine.i really enjoyed this cigar for about an hour and 10 mins. overall- i liked this smoke because it kept me guessing on the flavors i did or thought i might be tasting. it had me enjoying 1 puff to the next. the 1st half i would've guessed a HdM or something along those lines, but at 1/2 way it totally lost me! so bottom line-I HAVE NO CLUE:r but i did enjoy it! Thanks again Greg! i look forward to another taste test challenge!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

tech-ninja said:


> OK, I smoked the B cigar from Commander Quan today at lunch.
> 
> Burn was great. Cigar was contructed very well. Had a beautiful med-brown wrapper. Tasted a lot like a corojo wrapper to me. I thought it might be the Edge Corojo, but at 6.5 x 54, it was the wrong size.
> 
> ...


You should have looked a little harder on CI it was actualy a Legends Purple Label, the ones blended by Avelino Lara of Graycliff


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

tech-ninja said:


> That would be an '06 RASS. Sorry about the burn problems.


Wow this surprises and disappoints me. I've never had a RASS but I have had another cuban RA. My cuban experience is very limited but this one was probably the most one dimentional of any of the ones I've had. I'm not sure if it was the shipping or what the problem was but it didn't live up to everything I've heard about them. I'd like to try another in the future to and hopefully it'll be better.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

got mine from BruiseDawg, will smoke them over the weekend.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Needless to say, I did not like this cigar. Maybe it's just my plebian ways, but the flavor & dry smoke didn't agree with me. While it did not have the serious burn problems cigar "A" gave me, I did enjoy the flavors "A" provided. And for me, taste is the first priority. Construction, appearance & burn were good, but that means nothing to me if I don't like the taste.
> So 4/10 from me. But thank you, spooble, for the opprtunity to try something new. That's what its all about, after all.





smokin5 said:


> The RASS, on the other hand, well what can I say? Maybe I'm a Phillistine, but I didn't care for it at all. Interestingly, I posted a review of the NC Ramon Allones Maestro a while back, & I didn't like the way the last third tasted on that, either. Guess I'm just not a RA kinda guy.





Commander Quan said:


> Wow this surprises and disappoints me. I've never had a RASS but I have had another cuban RA. My cuban experience is very limited but this one was probably the most one dimentional of any of the ones I've had. I'm not sure if it was the shipping or what the problem was but it didn't live up to everything I've heard about them. I'd like to try another in the future to and hopefully it'll be better.


The one that Smokin5 reviewed and the one you reviewed came from the same box. Spooble and I did a box split on these. They probably need to be aged. They may be in that "sick" period now.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, my mate tells me I've been in that "sick period" for a while now - 
she says I need some aging too!!:ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> You should have looked a little harder on CI it was actualy a Legends Purple Label, the ones blended by Avelino Lara of Graycliff


I didn't even think of the Legends! That is one I have not had yet. Thanks!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I smoked the "A" cigar from Smokin5 last night. When I first got the cigar, I smelled it and immediately thought of Pepin. I compared it to a Pepin Blue label Belicoso that I had and they were the same size and color, so I thought I might be on to something. But throughout the week, the more I smelled and compared the two, I began to have doubts. 

So last night, Cre8v1 and I were over at Tech-ninja's house for a little pre-herf action. I pull out the cigar and hand it to Cre8v1. He looks at it, takes one sniff, and says, "That's a Tatuaje Unicos." 

He pulls one out of his travel humi and I was pretty much convinced from then on that he was right. I clipped it and tested the draw. Several of the cigars I've had lately have been a little tight, so I was pleased that this one was a little loose. I lit it up and was almost assaulted by spice, but within a half an inch, it had mellowed nicely (as mellow as a Tat can be I guess). I paired it with an excellent Mojito (crafted as only a ninja can) and really enjoyed the cigar. It started getting a little harsh near the end, so I didn't really nub it. But it lasted a good 2 hours. I've never had a Unicos before, but I had a Noella a while back and this cigar tasted very similar. If anything, I'd say the Unicos is smoother than the Noellas.

So anyway, I'll guess it's a Tatuaje Unicos. Mad props to Cre8v1 if it's right.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

I received Sgresso's package yesterday. The unbanded cigars came with 3 gerbil bodyguards... um I wonder is that a hint of where the unbanded smokes came from. They are resting in my Humi, will try to do a review this weekend.:tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

spooble said:


> I've never had a Unicos before, but I had a Noella a while back and this cigar tasted very similar. If anything, I'd say the Unicos is smoother than the Noellas.


I'd say you've still never had a Tatuaje Unicos, then.

This is a Honduran Corojo. 
And costs *less* *than 1/3* the price of the Unicos!! 

Care to guess again?


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Slight correction to the above. The factory is in Honduras.
The cigar is:
FILLER: NICARAGUA / COSTA RICA BINDER: ECUADOR 
WRAPPER: NICARAGUA COROJO


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Well this is my first review EVER and I took a lot of notes and wanted to be thorough, so please forgive me if I’m long winded. 

Cigar “A” from Dan_

Date: Saturday 6/23/07
Time: 9:30 AM – 11:00 AM
Drink: Glass of water (after drinking coffee all morning)
Storage: 1 week after receiving stored @ 65% RH

Size: 6 – 6 ½ inch x 50 RG Box-press (Toro)
Wrapper: darker than milk chocolate, silky, few small veins, double cap
Pre-light smell: straw/hay with a touch of dark chocolate
Feel: very slightly spongy but springs back well (excellent for a box-press)

Thoughts pre-light:

Everything about this cigar screams quality. I cut it with my Palio and the remainder of the cap stay intact, no unraveling. The draw is perfect; just enough resistance that you don’t feel you are sucking through a straw. It doesn’t really taste like much on my tongue and the pre-light draw just gives me a hint of fruitiness and good tobacco. I’m thinking at this point it could be a RP Vintage. Let’s fire it up and see what she’s got.

Smoke (1st Third):

I toast (or char – depending on your definition) the foot, light it, then take a couple short puffs to get it going. The taste at that point isn’t good, but it usually isn’t upon first lighting a cigar. I set it down for a minute to let it settle down. The resting smoke that it’s giving off is absolutely fantastic! It smells the way a cigar should. It has a rich tobacco smell and on top of that it has a sweet component that actually smells like baking cookies. :tu

That’s when things went WAY wrong…

Unfortunately this cigar tastes NOTHING like it smells. Since I’m still rather new to cigar smoking in general and picking out flavors I had a real hard time figuring out how describe the taste. The smoke itself and the finish were basically identical. The best way I can describe the flavor is that it reminded me of a cross between the skin of a peach (not the peach itself) and the glue used on envelopes or stamps and it had a bit of a metallic taste as well. I really hate to have to say that, but it was a taste that was not appealing to me at all. The funny thing is I swear I’ve had this cigar before but I don’t remember what it was (I’m not thinking RP Vintage anymore). Also I’d say the strength is about medium

OK… here’s a little good news: The cigar burns great, the construction is flawless. The ash, which is light to medium gray (a bit splotchy) held on well past an inch and a half. 

Maybe things will get better in the second third.

Second Third:

Nope. Same thing, the taste hasn’t change a bit and I really don’t even want to continue at this point. The resting smoke still smells like everything I love about cigars! Grr! If you were sitting next to me you would have thought I was smoking the best cigar in the world. Talk about aggravating.

The burn is still quite good but the wrapper isn’t cooperating on one side so it needed a little touch up. After that it burned great once again and the ash, while a little more flaky, is still holding pretty well.

Last Third:

C’mon! You gotta give me something! At this point I ditched my water and went back to my morning coffee (maybe it will blend with cigar better?) Hoping to change the flavor, I purge the cigar and get a bit of a flame coming off the end of the cigar, I let it cool, and get the exact same flavors. Well, atleast its consistent! I did try heating it up by taking a bunch of quick puffs once and was rewarded with a strong ashy taste. Yay (sarcasm)

I put it to bed with about and inch and a half left.

Conclusion: This just wasn’t my cigar. The taste profile was 180 degrees from what I like. I wanted to like this cigar, really I did, everything about it was great except for the taste. :r

I haven’t the slightest idea what it is… a Gurkha something-or-other?

Sorry Dan, I tried! :tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Now I'm not so sure about my review. I just went out to smoke a Padilla Miami and it had the same flavors. I think my taste buds are screwed up. Either that or I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

It was an RP Vintage 1990, you guessed it from the look of it. I dunno maybe it was a dud =((( Sorry. I'll definitely make up for it later cause the stuff you sent for the trays is amazing. The RP was probably the best thing I had in my collection at that time, but I am waiting on a rather finer selection of stuff you'll be getting a taste of when it comes in.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> It was an RP Vintage 1990, you guessed it from the look of it. I dunno maybe it was a dud =((( Sorry. I'll definitely make up for it later cause the stuff you sent for the trays is amazing. The RP was probably the best thing I had in my collection at that time, but I am waiting on a rather finer selection of stuff you'll be getting a taste of when it comes in.


Nah... the dud is me. Like I told ya, I've been fighting allergies/sinus infection for weeks, now I wonder what the hell is wrong with me. You know I have RP 90's & 92's and that was my initial thought. It wasn't until I lit up that Padilla Miami tonight that I knew my tastes were way off. The funny thing is that I had an Edge yesterday and it tasted fine. I'm gonna have to take another week off of cigars and try "B" next weekend. I'm so pissed I wasted that 90. 

Thanks again and I'm sorry.

PS - You mentioned you were needing boxes, so I thought I'd put your stuff in that Padron box. The ones not in the box are just tag alongs that you can try or trade.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ky toker said:


> I've smoked the #2 cigar and think I'm going to wait until after I smoke #1 to give my review. I am seriously confused right now. I believe I know what it is but the size just doesn't match. So, I guess I really don't know.


But did you enjoy it?


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

I was bombed by chip a while back! Great selection of smokes in addition to the A & B smokes for me to guess. Lucky for me there are very few Petit Corona cigars made! I look forward to an easy win when I light up!

I'm brand spankin new to photo sharing...but here is attempt number 1.



and the BOMB!



Thanks a ton chip!!! I look forward to figuring out this puzzle!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hurricane6 said:


> ok NCRadioMan-here's cigar B review. robusto size with a very mild pre-lit smell, construction kinda spongey. i lit and the draw was a little loose for me, but not bad. kinda a grassy peppery 1st inch then mellowed out and i thought i might be getting hints of caramel or something slightly sweet- then i would get a toke of spice, it seemed to go back and forth from a little sweet to a little spice. about 1/2 way the draw tightened up to just about perfect for me. i hit a soft spot in the construction, and it burned a little ragged- but nothing i had to touch up or in no way did it interfere with the enjoyment. the pepper and/or spice seemed to be prominent from 1/2 to the end, and the last 1/3 picked up a bit of nicotine.i really enjoyed this cigar for about an hour and 10 mins. overall- i liked this smoke because it kept me guessing on the flavors i did or thought i might be tasting. it had me enjoying 1 puff to the next. the 1st half i would've guessed a HdM or something along those lines, but at 1/2 way it totally lost me! so bottom line-I HAVE NO CLUE:r but i did enjoy it! Thanks again Greg! i look forward to another taste test challenge!


Nice review, Rick! It was a toro sized cigar with a name that has a 4 letter acronym here at CS with the last word being Cuba. Great cigars in all sizes. Glad you liked it! Like to guess again?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

scoot said:


> I smoked the second of Frank's sticks last night, and it was one of my favorite sticks I've smoked so far. A nice dark robusto size, great draw and burn on this one. Started out with a very carmely(?) nutty flavor then slowly turned to a woody cedar taste after the first third. The last third the smoke took on a full bodied earthy coffee taste. I nubbed this stick, and as to what it is I'll say a ERDM Robusto based on size and color.


Damn Patrick yens got both of em!! Nice job buddy. I'll get to the B stick as soon as I can, been fighting a sinus infection fer a week. Smoked the Padron ya sent me and I actually tasted it. Maybe tonight I can light B up. WTG.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Finally smoked the first of the 2 test cigars from David (worr lord). Not sure if it was #1 or #2, the labels got in with the same cigar during shipping. It was a 5 x 50 robusto with no triple cap, but very good construction with a nice medium shade silky wrapper with distinct oily spots showing through.:dr It was firm but not tight and a look at the foot showed at least one ligero leaf mixed in.

Pre light draw was easy with a hint of tobacco flavor. 1st third was pretty nondescript but pleasant. It really atarted picking up towards the middle with a rich spiciness and maybe coffee. It continued along these lines until the end. I nubbed this baby. I don't think it was Cuban, but it was smoother than most NCs I have had, a very pleasing smoke. I don't think it was a Fuente or Padron. Honestly, I don't have a frickin clue what it was but I liked it. I'm gonna make a wild guess here. Don Pepin Garcia Invictos.

Can't wait to try the other pigtailed beauty David sent.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

opusxox said:


> Finally smoked the first of the 2 test cigars from David (worr lord). Not sure if it was #1 or #2, the labels got in with the same cigar during shipping. It was a 5 x 50 robusto with no triple cap, but very good construction with a nice medium shade silky wrapper with distinct oily spots showing through.:dr It was firm but not tight and a look at the foot showed at least one ligero leaf mixed in.
> 
> Pre light draw was easy with a hint of tobacco flavor. 1st third was pretty nondescript but pleasant. It really atarted picking up towards the middle with a rich spiciness and maybe coffee. It continued along these lines until the end. I nubbed this baby. I don't think it was Cuban, but it was smoother than most NCs I have had, a very pleasing smoke. I don't think it was a Fuente or Padron. Honestly, I don't have a frickin clue what it was but I liked it. I'm gonna make a wild guess here. Don Pepin Garcia Invictos.
> 
> Can't wait to try the other pigtailed beauty David sent.


Good guess, but it was a Padilla Habano Robusto .


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

I have smoked both cigars.

Both are Petit Coronas.

Cigar A was beautifully constructed with a gorgeous triple cap. The wrapper was flawless and smooth with the characteristic color of Cohiba's.

The draw was perfect throughout and the ash could easily stay put for half the cigar's length.

It was a mild cigar, and started a little slow. At first the was a hint of spice and citrus.

At 1/3 the taste remained very smooth and mild but had switched to hints of caramel and almond.

At the half way point, the spice was completely gone. The primary flavor was a light coffee.

At the final third the cigar was squarely a creamy coffee. I found the flavor to be very close to a Partagas Reserve, but the taste was more subtle...and unfortunately that cigar is not made in this size.

I'm going to stick to my gut feeling that this was an ISOM...*Cohiba Siglo II*.

Thanks for the outstanding cigar!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Nice review, Rick! It was a toro sized cigar with a name that has a 4 letter acronym here at CS with the last word being Cuba. Great cigars in all sizes. Glad you liked it! Like to guess again?


La Aroma de Cuba!? Greg, that's my only guess!!?? Man, this is fun!!:tu


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

Cigar B was a well constructed cigar with a triple cap.

I measured it at 5 1/8 inches and 43 rg. There is only one cigar I know of with these measurements and that's the Don Carlos #4...but this is not a belicoso nor a cameroon wrapper.

It had a dark brown wrapper...I assume it was maduro. It was definitely not a cheapo dyed cigar.

Again, this cigar was leaning mild. I can only describe the flavor as lightly floral and it remained so throughout.

Assuming it was actually a 42 rg cigar, the range of possibilities are nearly endless. But of known mild cigars very similar in construction I'm going to guess a very little known one. I guess it's a...
*Punch Royal Coronation Tubes Maduro*

Final answer 8).

Thanks again chip for a very challenging challenge!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

BigJon said:


> I have smoked both cigars.
> 
> Both are Petit Coronas.
> 
> ...


Good going, you are absolutely correct. One of my favorites, and I guess it does have that rather distinctive Cohiba profile. Be interesting to see if you get the B stick, so far....batting 1000.
I have been unable to taste very much the last few days, I will get to the sticks you sent soon.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hurricane6 said:


> La Aroma de Cuba!? Greg, that's my only guess!!??


:tu That's the one!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

BigJon said:


> Cigar B was a well constructed cigar with a triple cap.
> 
> I measured it at 5 1/8 inches and 43 rg. There is only one cigar I know of with these measurements and that's the Don Carlos #4...but this is not a belicoso nor a cameroon wrapper.
> 
> ...


You are gonna hate yerself....I believe it is one of yer favorite cigars. Made in Miami. I guess sitting fer the last 8 months or so has mellowed it a mite, cause they are usually not described as mild.
Tatauje Noella.

Good guesses, and I think 500 is better than I will do.


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

WOOT! I figure my chances on cigar B are roughly 1 in 15...that's about how far I could narrow it down.

Sorry to hear about your taste buds...I have had the same issue for 2 weeks, but thankfully got over it. No hurries brother...take your time!


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

chip said:


> You are gonna hate yerself....I believe it is one of yer favorite cigars. Made in Miami. I guess sitting fer the last 8 months or so has mellowed it a mite, cause they are usually not described as mild.
> Tatauje Noella.
> 
> Good guesses, and I think 500 is better than I will do.


Damn, one of my favorites and I have a box I recently purchased! It has mellod a lot with 8 months!

It was number 6 on my list of possibilities LOL.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> Great guess! Wow, Frank. You're getting shown up by a newbie!  :bn
> 
> Alright boys, next round - ding, ding, ding! :bx


Twice Stewart!!! LOLOL WTG Patrick, show the old guy up!! LOL


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, I left KASR's boobie biting party while the police were still there. I was able to smoke five cigars that evening. I was only able to tackle the "A" cigar.

The cigar well tightly wrapped and drew and lit well. It has my favorite dark oily maduro wrapper. This cigar is med. to full and starts very nice with nut taste and a touch of leather. The finish is what I smoke cigars for a sweet nut almost pecan flavor, I almost always smoke them till I can't hold on any more. It was creamy and an excellent smoke.

I would guess a La Gloria Cubana Corona Gordo Maduro.

Let it ride!:tu

The "B" will come this weekend at the ranch. :al

TT:cb


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Slight correction to the above. The factory is in Honduras.
> The cigar is:
> FILLER: NICARAGUA / COSTA RICA BINDER: ECUADOR
> WRAPPER: NICARAGUA COROJO


Wow... I'm very surprised. I was almost positive it was a Unicos. We had 1 there to compare to and everything.

Anyway, after a little research, I'll guess it's a Trilogy Authentic Corojo Torpedo.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

spooble said:


> Wow... I'm very surprised. I was almost positive it was a Unicos. We had 1 there to compare to and everything.
> 
> Anyway, after a little research, I'll guess it's a Trilogy Authentic Corojo Torpedo.


Nope, Gran Habano #5 Corojo Pyramid.  Darn good, huh?

Purchased at www.cigarauctioneer.com (Famous Smoke's auction site)
for $41/ 20 box plus shipping in 11/06 ($46.95 total)

Current best retail deal is at www.atlanticcigar.com :
$70.95/ 20 box + free 5-pack Equus + free shipping

Or www.famous-smoke.com :
$69.95 + free 5-pack Gran Habano #5 Robusto + shipping cost


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Smoked cigar "A" from JohnnyFlake last night ... I think I'll be reviewing it ... making a guess ... and then be surprised at how I am corrected .... heh. Anyhoo ... here we go.

~Cigar "A"

~Size - Petit Corona (?)

~Review date/time - Sunday 06/24/07 4:30pm

~Construction - Firm & well rolled. Tripple capped. Dark red/brown with some modeling of color. Lighter in shade, slightly, than an Ashton VSG.

~Location - My ass on my couch. 

~Cut - "V"cut with a razor blade (Palio was in the car & my ass was staying on my couch)

~Prelight Draw - Strong spice. Some sweetness of tobacco.

~1st 1/3rd - Great draw with loads of creamy white smoke. This is one strong cigar ... I'm a little bit happy that my ass *is* on the couch at this point. I allow the smoke to collect on either side of the back of my tongue & it's at this point that this stick whispers "ISOM". There is a bit of harshness that comes with each puff, so at this point I am assuming a young ISOM....Maybe a late 06' or even an 07'. The ash is moddled light/dark gray and very consistant as it grows. The burn is just a little "off" and must be corrected a bit ... this may have been from my cut. At this point I want to say "Party PSD4" but the size of the cigar does not jive with this guess.

~2nd 1/3rd - I'm having a hard time at this point with the strength of this stick, paired with the harshness I am still getting. I think this cigar would be fantastic in a few years but right now it still seems "sick". Very overpowering. The burn is still needing correction & I do so occasionally. This cigar smokes very slowly.

~3rd 1/3rd - I am beginning to wonder about my ISOM assumption at this point. I'm thinking that I could be looking at a OpusX or and Anejo ... too light for Anejo .... Burn is still needing adjustment. Much dark chocolate has become appearant untill the cigar is let to die.

~Overall - This is a stick that I think needs a whole lot of time aging before it should be enjoyed. It's very promising but not "on" at the time I smoked it.

I'm going to stick with the ISOM thought pattern and call this cigar a ....

~Partigas (Cuban) Petit Corona

Doug


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> > I've smoked the #2 cigar and think I'm going to wait until after I smoke #1 to give my review. I am seriously confused right now. I believe I know what it is but the size just doesn't match. So, I guess I really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did.
--------------------------------------

I first smoked the #2 cigar from *j6ppc*

Size: 7 x 33
Color: Light brown
Smell: Faint; sweet, grass
Construction: Fine, smooth

Draw: Slightly tight
1/3: Faded, dry grass, fruty, low strength
2/3: Vegetal; Floral, dry grass, citrus, strenght increases
3/3: Vegetal, Woody, sweetness(?)
Burn: Pretty straight

Both cigars were close in size so I chose cigar #2 mostly based off of smell. That's just how I work. The wrapper was light brown almost to giving a faded grey tint. Smelling the cigar it was faint, wasn't able to pickup much at first. I then noticed a sweetness and grassy smell. Though the 'grassy' is not being used in 'green'.

Fixed a Paulaner Salvator Double Bock and headed out to the porch. Cut it, toast it, start to light with a match. The draw being slightly tight may have contributed to a harder light, but the draw was not bad. We were lit and ready to go.

The 1st part of the cigar seemed it was going to follow with the light colored wrapper and be mild. The taste was faded and I was picking up the dry grass which was dominate at this point. As the cigar burned for a few minutes and probably working the boarder of the 2/3 it become alive and the flavors were more pronounced. There was much more body to the cigar, the strength elevated and there was no question that tides had shift from my first impressions of it.

I really like observing 'these' cigars as they burn. The wrappers are thick and appear to roll back as they burn.

In the 2/3 a more floral taste and aroma was taking over, which I started to really enjoy. The flavor profile really started to move around as I still picked up some of the dry grass, it was dominated by floral & citrus notes. A touch of sweetness and wet wood starting to work it's way in as I headed toward the last 3rd and melded into a flavorfull cigar until the end. There seemed to be something in there that I just couldn't put a word on; something rich. Oh, and there was some twang.

This cigar seemed to be more complex then I had thought it would be. The flavors in the cigar really started to go all over the place. I normally don't pick up hints of this or hints of that, but I used a note pad, a taste chart and really tried to put more effort into what I could detect.

I spent some time trying to research this cigar before smoking it and when I thought I figured it out, I found something that lead me to believe I was wrong. I guess this is the fun thing about doing a blind taste test.

This cigar is Cuban without a doubt. As much as I could be wrong on how I described it, I can be wrong on my guess.

Cigar #2 = *Punch Ninfa*

Score = 8.9/10. Very good cigar


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

I got my end from BigDawgFan today with a few bodygaurds. I will let them sit and light them up this weekend:ss


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

floydp said:


> Damn Patrick yens got both of em!! Nice job buddy. I'll get to the B stick as soon as I can, been fighting a sinus infection fer a week. Smoked the Padron ya sent me and I actually tasted it. Maybe tonight I can light B up. WTG.


Wow, I was surprised I got one of them, but that's just crazy! Pretty much a miracle.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

scoot said:


> Wow, I was surprised I got one of them, but that's just crazy! Pretty much a miracle.


Its funny I hadn't checked the site much this past weekend because we went to Kings Dominion, Anita said did you check the blind review thread, so I did and low and behold there was your review. I said damn he got both of them right, she said your kiddin? I'm thinking I smoke a box of cigars a week some weeks and I never get any of the blind reviews right. I'm impressed Patrick. When I can give yens rg again I will brother.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ky toker said:


> I spent some time trying to research this cigar before smoking it and when I thought I figured it out, I found something that lead me to believe I was wrong. I guess this is the fun thing about doing a blind taste test.
> 
> This cigar is Cuban without a doubt. As much as I could be wrong on how I described it, I can be wrong on my guess.
> 
> Cigar #2 = *Punch Ninfa*


Bingo. from 2002. Glad you liked it. Curious if you'll peg the other cigar as well.

I probably won't get to your cigars until next week as socal and related herfs this week (4 herfs back to back) would tend to mean that I might not be able to give your cigars as much attention as I'd like to. I hope that is OK with you.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Smoked cigar "A" from JohnnyFlake last night ... I think I'll be reviewing it ... making a guess ... and then be surprised at how I am corrected .... heh. Anyhoo ... here we go.
> 
> ~Cigar "A"
> 
> ...


Hey Doug,

I have to say that I truly enjoyed your review and comments. From my own experiences, recently, I will also say that I agree with your overall comments, although you have chosen incorrectly. The cigar in question is a strong stick, and yes, probably too young. IMHO it need, about two more years to be where it should be. However, I do enjoy these from time to time when young. I thought you might as well. The stick you smoked was an Opus-X Perfecxion No. 4 purchased in June, 2006. :ss

I'll get to one of your this week, hopefully. Things have been a bit crazy here lately.

Johnny


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I need some advice. jdean33442 and I were paired for the swap. He was real excited about it and had done some research for what he should send. He said he would mail the Saturday after the pairing or no later than Monday, the 11th. I told him I would ship on Tuesday, the 12th. I mailed on Tuesday even though he had not posted a dc. I know, I should have waited. He said he had been sick and would as soon mail as possible. He received his package on 6/14 and has given me several different times he would mail. I have not received a package and he stopped posting on 6/19 and has not responded to my pm. I don't know if he is still sick or what, but am skeptical. What should I do? Does anyone know Jereme? Is there another problem that someone else knows?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Me said:


> Score = 8.9/10. Very good cigar


Last night I was putting more thought into it and I think I probably gigged the cigar too harshly for the way it started off. The cigar in total was outstanding, so a little higher score would be appropriate. Definitely a cigar I'd like to smoke more of.


j6ppc said:


> Bingo. from 2002. Glad you liked it.


*Woohoo!* Yes I did, and see above.


j6ppc said:


> *1)* Curious if you'll peg the other cigar as well.
> 
> *2)* I probably won't get to your cigars until next week as socal and related herfs this week (4 herfs back to back) would tend to mean that I might not be able to give your cigars as much attention as I'd like to. I hope that is OK with you.


I just smoked #1 last night. But I'm having a bit of trouble between the size, taste and appearence. The size tells me one thing, but the appearance and characteristics say another. I'll post later today or tomorrow.

Not a problem. Let them sit if needed. Busy with herfs, sounds like a problem worth having. I will be out of town next week most likely won't be on until July 9th.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> I have to say that I truly enjoyed your review and comments. From my own experiences, recently, I will also say that I agree with your overall comments, although you have chosen incorrectly. The cigar in question is a strong stick, and yes, probably too young. IMHO it need, about two more years to be where it should be. However, I do enjoy these from time to time when young. I thought you might as well. The stick you smoked was an Opus-X Perfecxion No. 4 purchased in June, 2006. :ss
> 
> ...


So close and yet ... so far from a particular island. Oh well. I'm looking forward to smoking "B" but by sight, I don't even have a clue as to what it may be. Hope I can get to it this weekend while camping.

Doug


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

ttours said:


> Ok, I left KASR's boobie biting party while the police were still there. I was able to smoke five cigars that evening. I was only able to tackle the "A" cigar.
> 
> The cigar well tightly wrapped and drew and lit well. It has my favorite dark oily maduro wrapper. This cigar is med. to full and starts very nice with nut taste and a touch of leather. The finish is what I smoke cigars for a sweet nut almost pecan flavor, I almost always smoke them till I can't hold on any more. It was creamy and an excellent smoke.
> 
> ...


Close but no cigar ...............(bad pun)........but ok it was a CAO brazillia.....now on to the next :tu


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

floydp said:


> Its funny I hadn't checked the site much this past weekend because we went to Kings Dominion, Anita said did you check the blind review thread, so I did and low and behold there was your review. I said damn he got both of them right, she said your kiddin? I'm thinking I smoke a box of cigars a week some weeks and I never get any of the blind reviews right. I'm impressed Patrick. When I can give yens rg again I will brother.


:cb


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

floydp said:


> Damn Patrick yens got both of em!! Nice job buddy. WTG.





Ms. Floydp said:


> Twice Stewart!!! LOLOL WTG Patrick, show the old guy up!! LOL





scoot said:


> Wow, I was surprised I got one of them, but that's just crazy! Pretty much a miracle.





floydp said:


> Its funny I hadn't checked the site much this past weekend because we went to Kings Dominion, Anita said did you check the blind review thread, so I did and low and behold there was your review. I said damn he got both of them right, she said your kiddin? I'm thinking I smoke a box of cigars a week some weeks and I never get any of the blind reviews right. I'm impressed Patrick. When I can give yens rg again I will brother.





scoot said:


> :cb


ROFLMAO!!!!
That is too funny! Frank, what happened? Did you send the bands on them?

Great job, scoot! You definitely need more RG for your great ... performance!


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!
> That is too funny! Frank, what happened? Did you send the bands on them?
> 
> Great job, scoot! You definitely need more RG for your great ... performance!


It's just luck I suppose. But I guess I did but on a pretty good show, if you know what I mean.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

scoot said:


> It's just luck I suppose. But I guess I did but on a pretty good show, if you know what I mean.


Congrats on the fine job! I never get these darn things right.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

jloutlaw said:


> I need some advice. jdean33442 and I were paired for the swap... I have not received a package and he stopped posting on 6/19 and has not responded to my pm. I don't know if he is still sick or what, but am skeptical. What should I do?


Have you tried pm's and email? While he is still fairly new to the board he has a number of posts so I wouldn't think he was trying for free cigars. Sometimes things happen in life and we get side tracked (not ducking the responsibility issue). PM *tech-ninja* and a mod if you've attempted further contact. If you're not squared away when I'm back on vacation I'll send you two to try. So that gives another week and couple days for it to resolve.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

ky toker said:


> Have you tried pm's and email? While he is still fairly new to the board he has a number of posts so I wouldn't think he was trying for free cigars. Sometimes things happen in life and we get side tracked (not ducking the responsibility issue). PM *tech-ninja* and a mod if you've attempted further contact. If you're not squared away when I'm back on vacation I'll send you two to try. So that gives another week and couple days for it to resolve.


Thanks for the input. I have tried PM. tech-ninja is trying to contact Jereme. You're right, he probably just got side tracked with something. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Got my smokes from Coach over the weekend! Pix to follow. Will taste test them this weekend with results to follow! Thanks Randy!
-Bob:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Finally got a chance to smoke smokepipers offerings. Hit the wrong button. DOH

Cigar 1: 6 x 54 ish Torpedo nice dark natural wrapper. The cap had the profile of a Padilla. It was a nice cigar but not in my typical flavor profile. Oily dark wrapper, lit easily and evenly. nice firm construction with a good draw. Held an ash over 2 inches. A little sharp to begin with then mellowed into a nice woody, leathery earthy profile that stayed pretty consistent but got richer and mellower as it went along.
Guess: Padilla Hybrid Torpedo


Cigar 2: Again 6 x 54 ish Torpedo. Tricky of him to send to unbanded that looked very similar. This one had a pointier tip. Lighter in color but still a dark natural wrapper. Cut well but felt a little soft/spongy. Nice draw lit nicely. Had a little bit of a barnyard smell. Again in a earthy, leathery profile. It really tasted like cigar. The flavor profile stayed the same throughout the smoke but picked up richness, strength and body as it progressed. The flavor of this was milder than the first one. Had some burn issues but probably had to do with the outdoor smoking location. A little harshness occasionally to this one but with a couple short purges still an enjoyable smoke. 
Guess: Bucanero Treasure of Costa Rica Belicoso

Although I tend toward a sweeter cameroon or spicy maduro rather than earth and leather I really enjoyed both of these cigars. They were clearly well made premium cigars that for a change of pace were a nice treat. Thanks again to smokepiper for playing and the nice specimens and the tag alongs.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> Finally got a chance to smoke smokepipers offerings. Hit the wrong button. DOH
> 
> Cigar 1: 6 x 54 ish Torpedo nice dark natural wrapper. The cap had the profile of a Padilla. It was a nice cigar but not in my typical flavor profile. Oily dark wrapper, lit easily and evenly. nice firm construction with a good draw. Held an ash over 2 inches. A little sharp to begin with then mellowed into a nice woody, leathery earthy profile that stayed pretty consistent but got richer and mellower as it went along.
> Guess: Padilla Hybrid Torpedo
> ...


Ohhh... So close on both accounts.

1. Was a Tatuaje Unico
2. Buccanero Bundelo Zia

I've yet to smoke your B cigar. I'll get some reviews posted tomorrow.

D


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

scoot said:


> It's just luck I suppose. But I guess I did but on a pretty good show, if you know what I mean.


Run Forrest Run!! It would seem I've been had. BASTAGES all of yens!! Even the wifey, and all this time I thought I just played an idiot on tv. I just found out sitting downstairs talking to Anita and Cliff(Svillekid).:r:r:

Thats funny right there.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

:r I'm not real good at keeping secrets.. was gonna tell him this weekend when we will be sitting on the deck with Sean (SeanGAR), Annie, Jeff (Jeff), Sarah and hopefully Mark (catfishm2) so they could all rib him but had to tell him tonight when Cliff was here.. LOL.. He just smiled and said "I don't feel like such an idiot now" LOLOL.. sorry honey but it was funny.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

So to add a little history here for everyone else. Frank got his cigars ready to send.. I packaged them up while Frank was at work and realized that he didn't write a note with them. Since I had to write the note anyway, I thought it would be fun to mess with Frank a little in the process.. LOL.. I told Patrick that if he was game, after he smoked his cigar and sent me a PM with the guess for that smoke that I would tell him what it was and he could make a correct guess on the thread for Frank. I also let Stewart know what we were doing and he was as happy to get in on it as we were.. thanks Stewart!! 

It was alot of fun especially from my seat.. I saw Frank's face when he said "he guessed it right!!!" :r :r 

I'm still laughing over it.. thanks for playing Patrick and thanks for giving Frank a hard time about it Stewart.. He got a laugh out of you ribbing him. All in all it was a good prank. Sure put a smile on his face tonight. 

Patrick's original guess for Cigar A was: 

Romeo y Julieta Cazadore

and his 2nd guess for Cigar B was:

5 Vegas A Artisan

I also copied Stewart on the PM's so there wouldn't be a question of it being on the up and up. 

That worked out great guys!! Thank you both!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> It was alot of fun especially from my seat.. I saw Frank's face when he said "he guessed it right!!!" :r :r
> 
> I'm still laughing over it.. thanks for playing Patrick and thanks for giving Frank a hard time about it Stewart.. He got a laugh out of you ribbing him. All in all it was a good prank. Sure put a smile on his face tonight.


:r I sure wish I could have seen him when he found out!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> :r I sure wish I could have seen him when he found out!


Bastage! Man I was thinking, damn he's good. I've probably smoked a couple of boxes of both these, and probably would have got them wrong. Ya know I see that alot of folks would like to share the hobby with their spouses but as you can see there are some draw backs. Especialy if said spouse is sneaky. Well I have the B smoke to save face. Nice going guys, that was funny as hell. Even if it was at my expense. Hell I think thats what made it so funny:r


----------



## Yook (Apr 1, 2007)

I just smoked cyberhick's "A" cigar. It was a beautiful lonsdale with a delicious aroma. It was a little soggy, and while smoking it i wished i had remembered to dry box it. It cut very well and lit easily. It burned like a dream with a constant beautiful creamy spicy flavor that kept changing in intensity. Not sure on the wrapper, but im gonna shoot for corojo. I kept being reminded of a partagas as i was smoking it, but with a little somethin extra, so im gonna shoot for a partagas gerbil. Either way, it was a delicious smoke and i definitely want to get my hands on more :w


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

floydp said:


> Run Forrest Run!! It would seem I've been had. BASTAGES all of yens!! Even the wifey, and all this time I thought I just played an idiot on tv. I just found out sitting downstairs talking to Anita and Cliff(Svillekid).:r:r:
> 
> Thats funny right there.





Ms. Floydp said:


> :r I'm not real good at keeping secrets.. was gonna tell him this weekend when we will be sitting on the deck with Sean (SeanGAR), Annie, Jeff (Jeff), Sarah and hopefully Mark (catfishm2) so they could all rib him but had to tell him tonight when Cliff was here.. LOL.. He just smiled and said "I don't feel like such an idiot now" LOLOL.. sorry honey but it was funny.


:r This whole prank made the trade so much more interesting. Thanks for the idea Anita. And you still got an opportunity to get your revenge with the B smoke. If you get it right it would put me in my place, no pressure though. :ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

One of the smoothest pranks I have heard of in a long time. Bravo!


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Yook said:


> I just smoked cyberhick's "A" cigar. It was a beautiful lonsdale with a delicious aroma. It was a little soggy, and while smoking it i wished i had remembered to dry box it. It cut very well and lit easily. It burned like a dream with a constant beautiful creamy spicy flavor that kept changing in intensity. Not sure on the wrapper, but im gonna shoot for corojo. I kept being reminded of a partagas as i was smoking it, but with a little somethin extra, so im gonna shoot for a partagas gerbil. Either way, it was a delicious smoke and i definitely want to get my hands on more :w


Good smoke, huh? It was not a gerbil, we don't keep rodents in my house . It was a Camacho Corojo Cetros, so you were dead on about that wrapper. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

cyberhick


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I told Patrick that if he was game, after he smoked his cigar and sent me a PM with the guess for that smoke that I would tell him what it was


Man, you are just wrong. _But in a funny you just fooled your husband way._ :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Blind cigar #1

I'm thinking Jon, *j6ppc*, actually read a post where I said that I was becoming more interested in lancero sized cigars, because that is what he sent. The #2 cigar was a Punch Ninfa and the #1 is just a bit larger at about a 36rg.

Looking at this cigar it has real character. It has a nut brown shade, a bit rough in texture, and displays several lines wrapping around the cigar. Looked like something I wanted to smoke.

Size: 7.25 x 36
Color: Nut Brown with a nice oily sheen
Construction: Good, rough with character

Smell: Moist hay
Draw: Great
1/3: Rich with earth and wet wood with floral notes on the nose
2/3: Roasted *something, Cocoa, light sweetness ~ faded a bit
3/3: Roasted nuts, coffee, campfire marshmellow
Finish: Creamy, pleasant
Strenght: 3/5
Score: 9.3/10

I loved the smell of this cigar. When people talk about barnyard this and that, this cigar had it. If you've ever walked in the country or into a barn in the early morning you'd catch the smell. When the sun comes up and you're around cows you get something different. It was a wet hay type of smell and that is plain enjoyable on the nose.

I lit the cigar with ease and started it with a lemoncello. Though I realized that the creaminess of the drink might coat my palate so I downed the glass and switched to water. This cigar started rich in flavor, no foreplay. A earthiness come out with a tough of cocoa on it. The strength slowing built as the cigar burned into the mid point and the flavors followed. Cocoa and a wood taste was lingering and I'd say probably it was a cedar. After the mid point the flavor profile seemed to relax a bit and I really noticed the strength getting amped up.

It was definitely a dense flavor and continuing to be a very nice smoke. Though, the smoke itself was pretty conservative with a creaminess to it. As this cigar headed to the end a bit of spice come out to mingle and join in the fun. And I kid you not, three times I noticed the taste of campfire marshmellow. So I burned my fingers a few times and decided to lay it to rest. An elegant cigar.

Overall the cigar was exceptionally good. I've been beating my head against the wall with making the guess, because again the looks, taste and size tell me two different things. Just looking at it I'd guess Partagas Connaisseur No.1, but the size is too large.

Cigar #1 = La Gloria Cubana Medaille D-Or No.1


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Well...BigJon batted 500 on his guesses. Time for me to make a fool of myself on my guesses.
Smoke cigar A tonight.
This was a monster for me, I usually smoke corona sizes, and this puppy was about 7X48~50. Had a diademas type shape, and a darker CS shade wrapper.
Almost a sungrown look, or perhaps a Habano 2000 wrapper.
Pre light draw was smooth, this is not a powerhouse.
Burned fairly straight
I am not one for making taste distinctions of any great note, my general system is bad/ok/good/buy more/buy now.
Most cigars fall in the ok to good range, and this one did as well. There were not any strong tasting notes, just an overall ok mild tobacco. I think it was a Habano 2000 wrapper.
Started to get a bit sour toward the end, purging helped a mite, but she finally needed to die gracefully at about 1.5-2 inches.

The overall taste was not distinctive, but the sour notes at the end reminded me of Cusano.....so here is my guess.

Cusano Xclusivo Diademas


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Down and dirty review of cigar B from Dan_

6x50ish RG Torp
Dark wrapper

I cut it and the draw was very loose (like sucking through a straw) but the cigar was as hard as rock. After being lit it actually burned poorly requiring many corrections. That was particularly odd since it was dryboxed for 2 days prior to smoking. The taste was good and consistant throughout. Mostly a nutty flavor.. I smoked it down to about 1 1/2" and enjoyed the cigar, but I wouldn't consider a favorite.

Last review my sense of taste was way off, but its been much better lately so I'm gonna guess and RP Vintage '92 Torpedo. Or not... :r


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

chip said:


> Well...BigJon batted 500 on his guesses. Time for me to make a fool of myself on my guesses.
> Smoke cigar A tonight.
> This was a monster for me, I usually smoke corona sizes, and this puppy was about 7X48~50. Had a diademas type shape, and a darker CS shade wrapper.
> Almost a sungrown look, or perhaps a Habano 2000 wrapper.
> ...





> *La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado*
> Bound with four-year old Nicaraguan tobacco, and filled with a Dominican and Nicaraguan blend, La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados cigars derive their distinctive taste from a special cedar aging process perfected by Ernesto Perez-Carrillo, Jr. The cigars components are aged together in specially-designed cedar bins, for a minimum of three months. After being handcrafted by only two grade 7 master cigar rollers selected by Ernesto Perez-Carrillo, Jr., the cigars are boxed and aged for three more months.
> 
> Together, the blend and cedar aging process create an exceptional taste evident at the first draw of La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados cigars. Distinctively rich and spicy on the palate, the collection speaks of balance and complexity, a cornerstone of the La Gloria Cubana collection of cigars.
> ...




That was the Selectos De Lugos from the same vintage that scored the 93 lol...so much for aging NCs eh? You can age the flavor right out of them I suppose.


Better luck on cigar B!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

BigJon said:


> That was the [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]Selectos De Lugos from the same vintage that scored the 93 lol...so much for aging NCs eh? You can age the flavor right out of them I suppose.
> 
> 
> Better luck on cigar B!


Well....I am not a big fan of the LGC either......but this was definitely not spicey. I have found several different sticks that you can age the flavor right out of.
Damn, I am not very good at this....:r


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

Unfortunately I was not trying to stump you either. But I guess the shape has gained significantly in popularity, making it not quite the meatball I had hoped to have pitched to a very deserving BOTL.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

spooble said:


> Wow... I'm very surprised. I was almost positive it was a Unicos. We had 1 there to compare to and everything.
> 
> Anyway, after a little research, I'll guess it's a Trilogy Authentic Corojo Torpedo.


Well, there goes my street cred right out the window.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Cigar #1 = La Gloria Cubana Medaille D-Or No.1


Bingo. I'm glad you enjoyed the cigars. Great reviews.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Cigar #1.

here is my review

It was a nice big cigar 6 in by 52 Rg or so. connecticut Wrapper.
Pre light draw was nice and clean and clear.
Light was nice and crisp and full of smoke.
The first 1/3 was smooth and silky. the burn was a bit uneven and took a bit of work to keep it going but it eventually evened out.
next 1/3 was a bit stronger and had a lot of hints of nutty flavor.
Last 1/3 was nice and full flavow but still nice and mellow.

I really enjoyed the cigar and would smoke this any day.
my guess is this is a 5 Vegas gold


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Cigar #1.
> 
> here is my review
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it, it is one I originally wasn't crazy about but have learned to love. It was a Romeo Y Juliet Belicose. I guess there is a reason the popular cigars are popular.:ss

I haven't got to try the ones you sent yet, but will try to get #1 done today.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Cigar #1 from Sgresso.

Since the bodyguards that accompanied the unbanded smokes were gerbils, I figured the two taster smokes must be as well. After smoking the first one I still think that may be the case. 

Size - This was a small corona about a 5" by 42-44 RG.
Wrapper - a lightly veined reddish brown.
Burn - Only took about 20 seconds to toast the foot, and then a solid burn throughout. I never touched my lighter again.
Construction - Very well put together smoke, felt comfortable in my hand and only required 3 ashings, and that was only so I would't get ashes in my lap.
Taste - OUTSTANDING, this baby started out mild and mellow, it developed an earthy taste at first, which then started to add some spice. As the smoke continued the spice would fade a little then come back stronger then before. The last third ended up having a nice little bite.

Overall impression - Thanks for the great smoke. Due to travel and work, I haven't been able to enjoy this hobby of ours quite as much as I would have liked, and this little reminder brought back all the memories of why I enjoy cigars to begin with. I would rate this a 93 out of 100.:tu

I am going to go with a Cohiba Siglo II as my guess.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I smoked the second unbanded cigar that hurricane graciously sent and this one is a corona. One of the favorite vitolas, btw. 

The wrapper had a nice chocolate-brown hue and it was triple-capped. It had the rich smell of a Niacaraguan and it was a very nicely constructed cigar. I clipped the head and was treated by rich, spicy nuttiness before lighting. 

First third was nice and spicy that of course had me thinking of one cigar maker. The second third retained the spice but also became nutty and even citrus notes made an appearance to the show. I am really digging this one at this time! The final third seemed to keep the charateristics I have described but now creamy floral notes come to mind. 

After this one was done, I was sad I didn't have another and I can't wait to find out what it was! 

Maybe I just have pepin on the brain but I will guess a Tat Noellas?


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

glad you enjoyed it RadioMan!i think you put into words the last piece of my puzzle- citrus! i want to say that's what i tasted but just could not put my finger on it. anyway , i love the cigar and the size and no it's definitely not a Pepin-although i am a HUGH Pepin wh0re!! it is 100% dominican-want a 2nd guess!?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hurricane6 said:


> glad you enjoyed it RadioMan!i think you put into words the last piece of my puzzle- citrus! i want to say that's what i tasted but just could not put my finger on it. anyway , i love the cigar and the size and no it's definitely not a Pepin-although i am a HUGH Pepin wh0re!! it is 100% dominican-want a 2nd guess!?


Dom Puro? Wow, I did have Pepin on the brain! I have no clue. :r How about a Litto Gomez?


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

i am also a La Flor freak!! and no it isn't a Litto- it is/was a La Aurora 100 Anos!!:ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

hurricane6 said:


> i am also a La Flor freak!! and no it isn't a Litto- it is/was a La Aurora 100 Anos!!:ss


Oooo, yeah. Those are great!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hurricane6 said:


> i am also a La Flor freak!! and no it isn't a Litto- it is/was a La Aurora 100 Anos!!:ss


I have never had the corona and it was more than satisfying. Thanks for the smokes, Rick! :tu


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan thanks for some great smokes, I'll get the cigar band to ya soon! Tech- Ninja this was great fun- thanks for a fun, learning experience!!:tu I can't wait til the next one, put me on the list!!:ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

hurricane6 said:


> NCRadioMan thanks for some great smokes, I'll get the cigar band to ya soon! Tech- Ninja this was great fun- thanks for a fun, learning experience!!:tu I can't wait til the next one, put me on the list!!:ss


Glad you enjoyed it! I'll definitely let you know when we do the next one!


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Finally!!!
I got to smoke the last of gvarsity's unbaded beauties.

A: A was smoked at 8 PM on Tuesday 6/26. It was 7.125 x ~48 a Churchill. I paired it with a couple of Tito dirty martinis while sitting on the back deck. 

The prelight was heavy in tobacco and molases. 

After the first light the flavors were a bit of spice ans sweetness accompanied y what I can describe as a butterieness. The wrapper was a touch veiny, but well wrapped. 

After an inch of smoking the taste was of sweet leather, spice and grass. There was a creamy texture to the somke. This was a full bodied smoke. 
Af
At 2" the texture remained creamy with nice earthy flavors. There was also a dusty character to the smoke. I have found this in a couple of smokes. Most memorably a Siglo VI gifted by Crazyfool. 

At 3.5" there were flavors of leather and coffee. It had a razor straight burn and a nice ash. 

4.5" it intensified into a medium-full stick. Flavors of Earth and anise set in. The construction remained top form. 

As I continued enjoying this smoke the spice continued to build. It topped out at the uppermost medium bodied smoke. I would'nt rate it full, but this is no detraction from this cigar. There were even hints of lemon zest in the last 3rd. 

I finally put it out with an ibch left it had gotten sharp, hot, and bitter. 

This was an excellent smoke. I enjoyed it. Thanks gvarsity.

I guess it is a la gloria cubana churchill

Stick B was finished a short time ago. My wife even took a few puffs as I'm trying to help her eager pallate along. We bounced flavors and consistincied off one another. I found some of her insights helpful. I love that woman of mine. 

B was a 6x50 torpedo. It was paired with a simple Bacardi mojito. 

As I smelled the unlit cigar it was sweet and reminded me of wet hay. The prelight draw was of sweet tobacco not unlike that of Levi Garrett chew. 

The first draws were spice and wood. It had a very dry finish that the mojito quenched nicly. I immediately thought Omar Ortez Original in the first 1/2 inch. 

At 1" it required a touch-up. I allowed several minutes for it to correct itself. It just didn't. 

At 1.5" it was holding a nice ash. The flavors continued to be leather and spice. I even took off my leather driving mocs and sniffed them to be sure it was leather I was tasting/smelling. I kept thinking I have smoked this cigar before. 

The ash fell at 2" all over the laptop. Oh well!

At 3" there was a lot of spice at the front of my tongue. It was enjoyable as I love spicy smokes. With the flavor of sweet, hot peppers it reminded me of a pepin smoke. I don't think the cap matches on anything I've seen though. 

4.5" in the ash got flack and the smoke got hot. This evened out a lot after giving it a 2 minute rest in the stinky. 

Throughout this smoke my wife considered it mild. I would agree. It would be the lower edge of medium bodied. It had a nice light coffee flavor. 

After 5" the leather and coffee continued. This kept up till the end of the smoke. The spice continued as well. 

This was a pleasant evening smoke after a fairly light meal of salsa chicken, goat cheese and grilled mangos, this hit the spot. 

I'm guessing this was either an Omar Ortiz Original or an Edge Corojo Light.

GV, I enjoyed both of these and am looking forward to finding out what they really were.

Thanks for the opportunity.

D


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Bigd417 said:


> Cigar #1 from Sgresso.
> 
> Since the bodyguards that accompanied the unbanded smokes were gerbils, I figured the two taster smokes must be as well. After smoking the first one I still think that may be the case.
> 
> ...


Cigar # 1 was HDM coronation from 2002
This is one of my favororite small smokes to have on hand.
nice small and full of flavor.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Time for the second part of "I have no idea!"
Cigar B from BigJon.
This was a churchill size, about 7X48 or so.
I am not a big fan of churchills, so I am out of my comfort zone already.
She was a well made stick, almost a triple cap, with an almost sungrown looking wrapper, typical of some Habano 2000 and even some corojo.

Pre light draw was tasty, but not strong flavor.

Overall the syick was on the mild side of medium, and kept trying to give me hints of flavors that just weren't quite there. Mostly just a standard good tobacco taste, with a slight sweetness from time to time from the wrapper. Almost had a twinge of spice, cumen like, but it was just a wisp then gone. I developed a case of heartburn from some breakfast pork I had about an hour earlier, and that definitely took some of the pleasure out of this smoke.
A Gaviscon later and I suppose I should guess.
I did like this stick, unlike cigar A. I think I would like to try a smaller one next time.
Not enough spice for a pepin, or enough of the Fuente taste....although there were hints of both. I don't think I have had this cigar (certainly not this size).....so from left field....a RP Fusion????


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

chip said:


> Overall the syick was on the mild side of medium, and kept trying to give me hints of flavors that just weren't quite there. Mostly just a standard good tobacco taste, with a slight sweetness from time to time from the wrapper. Almost had a twinge of spice, cumen like, but it was just a wisp then gone. I developed a case of heartburn from some breakfast pork I had about an hour earlier, and that definitely took some of the pleasure out of this smoke.
> A Gaviscon later and I suppose I should guess.
> I did like this stick, unlike cigar A. I think I would like to try a smaller one next time.
> Not enough spice for a pepin, or enough of the Fuente taste....although there were hints of both. I don't think I have had this cigar (certainly not this size).....so from left field....a RP Fusion????


:r Pork induced heartburn in a cigar review? Don't quit your day job! 

This was the stick: 
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Top_25/Top_25_Display/0,4320,2006_2,00.html

Yep...supposed to be the best NC of the year! Unfortunately, it's the smallest one in the line. Now I'm gonna have to chuck em out!

Just for kicks, here's the link to the cigar A: http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Top_25/Top_25_Display/0,4320,2004_6,00.html

I feel like I owe you an apology for two 93-rated dog rockets! It's just funny how these things work out.


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Today I smoked my first smoke from nismo350z. It was marked as #1. It was about 4 1/2" in length and about a 40 to 45 ring size. The wrapper was a chocolate brown cameroon wrapper. The smoke was very well constructed with good body and feel. _

_Burn - The smoke had an excellent even burn and a nice smooth ash._
_First third - The smoke had a good draw and a smooth burn with some good earthy smells and flavor._
_Second third - The smoke continued to burn will. The flavor was still very tastey and enjoyable._
_Last third - This baby still had a perfect burn and ash to it. It never got bitter or harsh even to the end. A great all around smoke._
_This smoke took about 45 to 50 minutes to smoke._
_I would rate it about a 90 out of 100._
_My quess is a 1990 Vintage Petite Corona by Rocky Patel :tu_


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

BigJon said:


> :r Pork induced heartburn in a cigar review? Don't quit your day job!
> 
> This was the stick:
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Top_25/Top_25_Display/0,4320,2006_2,00.html
> ...


Had some of the same pork last night...and did the same to both me and the wife. Thank god for Gaviscon.
My day job is keeping me from smoking cigars, I used to average around 20 a week, now it seems like I only smoke on weekends. That will settle down soon, as I enjoy sitting on the patio with the wife and having a smoke and a drink daily.....good Q time for the marriage. I am starting to get some staff now, so soon I can get back to the routine....:ss

Actually I think I said I liked this cigar, although I did not get this "The 7 by 50 smoke is rich, complex and decadent, a full-bodied cigar that reminds some of a great Cuban Partagas Lusitania with ample notes of caramel and leather on the palate."
I found it medium, and I guess the leather is pretty accurate, except I have little experience smoking leather.....:r
Again, if they made a smaller size, I would pick up a few.

Thanks BigJon.....this was en eye opening experience.

And many thanks for the bonus cigars you sent.


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

I just went and smoked one myself. I'm green and sweating lol. Litto Gomez messes me up bad. You have way more nicotine tolerance than I do. That cigar has been a little controversial for their best NC pick. You would not be the first to shake your head in disbelief. But nonetheless, I had hoped it would be an easy pick. I agree with you on not normally smoking cigars this size. I don't see much point in it. I smoked the LGC recently too. It has mellowed itself out of a job. Still smokable, but a shadow of it's former self. Not all cigars should be aged.

It would not be my number two cigar of the year either. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

chip said:


> Again, if they made a smaller size, I would pick up a few.


They do and the smaller ones are better, imo. 

Corona Especial 5 7/8 x 47 
Toro 6 x 52


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> They do and the smaller ones are better, imo.
> 
> Corona Especial 5 7/8 x 47
> Toro 6 x 52


Wow, that's new. I have yet to see them. But they do show them on the LFD website.

http://www.laflordominicana.com/paginas/Ourcigar/Coronado/coronado.html


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> They do and the smaller ones are better, imo.
> 
> Corona Especial 5 7/8 x 47
> Toro 6 x 52


Thanks for that, I will keep my eyes open for them. Maybe the smaller size will kick in the flavors that I got just a hint of, typically one of the reasons I prefer Corona's.

I have been smoking a long time, so nicotine usually does not have that much effect. Most of my sticks are medium to full, but I enjoy some of the milder ones too, as long as I like the flavor.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Cigar #2 from Sgresso.

Size - This was a Robusto about a 5" by 50 RG.
Wrapper - Nice chocolate brown, with a few small tears in the wrapper.
Burn - Nice and even through out, not need for touchups.
Draw - It was a actually quite loose, especially for something I thought might be a CC. But it did produce alot of white creamy smoke. Yum 
Construction - aside from the tears the wrapper was spotless, and the small tears didn't interfere with the enjoyment of the smoke. Ash was solid and again only required three ashings during the smoke. I might have been enjoying this one a little too much as it only took about 50 minutes to smoke, normally I would have thought this would have taken longer to smoke. This might have been a result of the loose draw. 
Taste - First third was mild with hints of cocoa, and cream, a very pleasant beginning. as I worked my way through the rest of the smoke it began to pickup the spice and I began to think this was one I have had before. Last third added a little leather taste and the spice totally overwhelmed the creaminess and this became a full bodied smoke. A very complex cigar with alot of changes during the smoke. 

Overall impression - While I am still a newb to CC's I think I have enjoyed this one before, especially the nice buzz I got from this baby. overall a good smoke and one I would try again, but I would need to make sure I had a meal before hand. Due to the tears and it being a little stronger then I am used to I would rate this at 89 out of 100.

My quess is a RASS.


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

RUDY351 said:


> _Today I smoked my first smoke from nismo350z. It was marked as #1. It was about 4 1/2" in length and about a 40 to 45 ring size. The wrapper was a chocolate brown cameroon wrapper. The smoke was very well constructed with good body and feel. _
> 
> _Burn - The smoke had an excellent even burn and a nice smooth ash._
> _First third - The smoke had a good draw and a smooth burn with some good earthy smells and flavor._
> ...


this is one of my favorite short smokes, good guess but no....... (insert corny joke) it was actually a Padron 1964 Principe Maduro.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Had Mitro's "A" cigar today. It was awesome, great smoke flavor with a nutty and really slight coffee taste. Amazing. I can't make a good guess cause I have never smoked anything like it, my wild guess is a Arturo Fuente something, heh. Again another new favorite cigar...


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I smoked cigar "a" which was around 6" long 50 ring gauge that I recieved from zhadum. I liked it. With my expert knowledge of cigars that I learned from tech-ninja I could tell right away that the cap, wrapper, binder and filler were all made from tobacco.

Cigar "b" was also made from tobacco. It was around 5"long and I'm guessing a 50 ring gauge. I didn't like it. It had a pepper taste to it.

Thanks again zhadum for the smokes!!:tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> Had Mitro's "A" cigar today. It was awesome, great smoke flavor with a nutty and really slight coffee taste. Amazing. I can't make a good guess cause I have never smoked anything like it, my wild guess is a Arturo Fuente something, heh. Again another new favorite cigar...


This one has kind of a twist. It definitely not a new favorite for you, and you've absolutely smoked something like it. This one just doesn't look the way it would normally look. Its not a Fuente, soooooo... another guess?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> I smoked cigar "a" which was around 6" long 50 ring gauge that I recieved from zhadum. I liked it. *With my expert knowledge of cigars that I learned from tech-ninja I could tell right away that the cap, wrapper, binder and filler were all made from tobacco.*
> 
> Cigar "b" was also made from tobacco. It was around 5"long and I'm guessing a 50 ring gauge. I didn't like it. It had a pepper taste to it.
> 
> Thanks again zhadum for the smokes!!:tu


:fu
 :r


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

mitro said:


> This one has kind of a twist. It definitely not a new favorite for you, and you've absolutely smoked something like it. This one just doesn't look the way it would normally look. Its not a Fuente, soooooo... another guess?


RP Edge? I love the Edge cigar. If it is I feel stupid cause I've smoked a few of these before... But only the torpedo, no other sizes, and none had the same lighter colored veins like this one did, so I didn't even come close to making the connection, all I knew is that I liked it alot heh.


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> I smoked cigar "a" which was around 6" long 50 ring gauge that I recieved from zhadum. I liked it. With my expert knowledge of cigars that I learned from tech-ninja I could tell right away that the cap, wrapper, binder and filler were all made from tobacco.
> 
> Cigar "b" was also made from tobacco. It was around 5"long and I'm guessing a 50 ring gauge. I didn't like it. It had a pepper taste to it.
> 
> Thanks again zhadum for the smokes!!:tu


The first one is an Oliva Serie O Torp. Natural. I am glad you liked it I love the O Serie nat. cigars they have become my go to cigar. I sent you it's little brother also so enjoy.

Cigar b is a Padron 3000 Natrual.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Smokepiper sorry about the delay in responding I didn't see your post. 

Cigar A was a Puros Indios Viejo Presidente. The first one I had made me sit up and go wow. I think they are a love them or hate them cigar for many but I love them. Just glad there weren't any construction problems.

Cigar B was a Gurkha Expedition. I think Gurkhas tend to be overpriced but I have always enjoyed these. I find it a nice approachable cigar. Nothing outstanding but very enjoyable. 

Very nice reviews. You were able to identify a number of flavors in the Viejo that had escaped me but when I think back I'm like oh yeah. Well done.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> RP Edge? I love the Edge cigar. If it is I feel stupid cause I've smoked a few of these before... But only the torpedo, no other sizes, and none had the same lighter colored veins like this one did, so I didn't even come close to making the connection, all I knew is that I liked it alot heh.


Its a RP Vintage 92 2nds from CI. Same taste but no box-press. :ss

Very hard to guess, I realize, but atleast now you know you like RP 92s. :r


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> :fu
> :r


:fu Sorry but I couldn't resist :r
PS guys from south kakalakie cheat at cards !!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I got to smoke cigar "B" from tech-ninja and I'm pretty much stumped. It was a 5x50 robusto. Nice dark wrapper with a perfect draw. The burn on this one was much better than on "A" I'm not sure if it was better construction or if the extra recovery time after receiving it in the mail made the difference. It had a taste that turned into a nutty chocolate taste. I'm gonna guess an Upmann Robusto


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Fuegomedic,

Finally got to the B side. I have no idea what to guess, but based on the A I will guess a CAO Gold Torpedo, large ring gauge (52) about 6-1/2. Lit well and had heavy smoke. Was a lot lighter then what I would have expected.

TT:cb


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> I got to smoke cigar "B" from tech-ninja and I'm pretty much stumped. It was a 5x50 robusto. Nice dark wrapper with a perfect draw. The burn on this one was much better than on "A" I'm not sure if it was better construction or if the extra recovery time after receiving it in the mail made the difference. It had a taste that turned into a nutty chocolate taste. I'm gonna guess an Upmann Robusto


That would be a CAO CX2

Hope it was good!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Bigd417 said:


> Cigar #2 from Sgresso.
> 
> Size - This was a Robusto about a 5" by 50 RG.
> Wrapper - Nice chocolate brown, with a few small tears in the wrapper.
> ...


Good guess but a bit off!

this is one of my new favorite cigars

This cigar is one of the new padilla hybrid cigar.

It is a very strong cigar and I think stands up to any CC out there today for the cost.

I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

tech-ninja said:


> That would be a CAO CX2
> 
> Hope it was good!


Thanks it was good I've never had the Cx2 so it was a new one for me. I think tonight I'm going to burn one of the refugees that came with it.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ok.. finally got stick #2 smoked.

It was 6x52 or 54.. very dark maduro wrapper. Predraw didn't give any hints of flavors that I could pick out but informed me that we were gonna have a good draw.

Upon lighting I got a taste of smoky wood, wouldn't really say cedar though. I knew right away I was in for a treat.. The smokey taste lasted for about an inch then led into a very smooth sweet taste that I know I've had before. Now just to figure out what it is.

The smooth taste turned more towards coffee and proceeded to get a little spicey in the final third of the cigar.

I'm not good at determining what it is I'm tasting, I just know that I really enjoyed this cigar all the way down to the burn of my fingertips.

I was gonna say Maria Mancini Magic Mountains but I'm gonna go with Torano Exodus 59 Gold. Whatever it was, I want more.. LOL


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Ms. Floydp said:


> ok.. finally got stick #2 smoked.
> 
> It was 6x52 or 54.. very dark maduro wrapper. Predraw didn't give any hints of flavors that I could pick out but informed me that we were gonna have a good draw.
> 
> ...


Your first guess was right! It was a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain in Maduro! Good job! That cigar has over 2 years of aging which makes it a totally different stick in my opinion.

MCS


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I was gonna say Maria Mancini Magic Mountains but I'm gonna go with Torano Exodus 59 Gold. Whatever it was, I want more.. LOL





Major Captain Silly said:


> Your first guess was right! It was a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain in Maduro! Good job! That cigar has over 2 years of aging which makes it a totally different stick in my opinion.
> 
> MCS


Dang! Good guessing Anita! I had never even heard of that stick before. With a review like that from you, I will definately have to put it on the "must try list".

Nice curve ball, MCS! :tu


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Good guess but a bit off!
> 
> this is one of my new favorite cigars
> 
> ...


Heck yes I enjoyed it.

But I'm still upset about the old switcheroo. You send CC body guards, the first unbanded smoke was a cc. So where am I supposed to assume the second unbanded smoke was from? Very, very sneaky.:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Your first guess was right! It was a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain in Maduro! Good job! That cigar has over 2 years of aging which makes it a totally different stick in my opinion.
> 
> MCS


woohooo.. always go with your first impression.. I just told Frank that it was the Maria Mancini and he said, well I'll be damned...LOLOLOLOL

I knew I liked that smoke!! Thank you Scott!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> woohooo.. always go with your first impression.. I just told Frank that it was the Maria Mancini and he said, well I'll be damned...LOLOLOLOL
> 
> I knew I liked that smoke!! Thank you Scott!!


First thing I told Anita when she handed it to me for a puff was I've had these. That really wasn't much help to her. Good job dear, very close. Scott your right about the longer they sit, the better they are.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now for the B guess from scoots bag of goodies. 

6" with what appears to be about a 50 rg, clipped the bastage, nice draw with more or less a straight forward tobacco flavor with a bit of pepper. The pepper showed up right away on lighting, with leathery notes. Seems a bit mild but judging from the tingle in my sinus, that isn't the case. Gonna guess Honduran tobacco. Flavor was quite consistant till the last third when it seemed to get stronger(guessing nicotine) I got some buzz factor at the end of this. Hasn't happened to me very often, one of the smokes thats done that to me was Camacho SLR's, so I'm guessing a Camacho SLR Toro. Well Patrick how far was I off this time? 

Thank you for the fine smokes brother. I had alot of fun with this, especially the sneaky business. :r

Another nice blind review, thanks Stewart!


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

floydp said:


> Now for the B guess from scoots bag of goodies.
> 
> 6" with what appears to be about a 50 rg, clipped the bastage, nice draw with more or less a straight forward tobacco flavor with a bit of pepper. The pepper showed up right away on lighting, with leathery notes. Seems a bit mild but judging from the tingle in my sinus, that isn't the case. Gonna guess Honduran tobacco. Flavor was quite consistant till the last third when it seemed to get stronger(guessing nicotine) I got some buzz factor at the end of this. Hasn't happened to me very often, one of the smokes thats done that to me was Camacho SLR's, so I'm guessing a Camacho SLR Toro. Well Patrick how far was I off this time?
> 
> ...


This trade has certainly been a pleasure. But the B smoke was an Old Henry from Holt's, certainly knocked me on my rear when I tried it. :cb


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

I smoked cigar “A” from BigDawgFan tonight.

It's 5 x 50 rg your typical Robusto size with a natural wrapper.

Construction was pretty good but it felt a bit spongy and the wrapper cracked just a little at the halfway point. Burn was off a bit through out the smoke and required a couple touch ups. And was medium – full bodied.

I am pretty sure this was a Nicaraguan cigar. Now onto what I think this was. It was peppery with crisp flavors. From the flavor profile the construction the burn and size I am guessing that this was a Pepin something.

How off was I? I suck at guessing cigars.

I'll smoke cigar “B” this weekend.

BigDawgFan thanks again for the smokes:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

scoot said:


> This trade has certainly been a pleasure. But the B smoke was an Old Henry from Holt's, certainly knocked me on my rear when I tried it. :cb


Awesome Patrick, I've been wanting to try them. Think I'll get some of those. Good smoke man. Thanks.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I had a great suprise yesterday. tech-ninja sent me two for the blind taste test and 3 tag alongs. A 15yr La Corona, an 06 Jose Piedra and Don Kiki toro. One of the unbanded is a corona and the other a robusto. I can't wait, but will until they recover from the heat and the trip. My wife will be out of town next week and I can give my full attention when smoking. Thanks tech-ninja!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Btttaftwmhf! :d


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Finally sampled the second cigar from worr lord. This was a pigtailed light brownish tan beauty. I have no idea what cigar this was. It was pleasant but on the mild side. Straight forward tobacco flavor with no surprises and an even burn. I'm gonna guess a Cuban Crafters for no good reason.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. I smoked cigar 1 from Onlyonerm. Length 6.5 RG around 48 slightly box press. Light colored wrapper very toothy. There was one large vein that ran through you could see some green still in the veins. It didn't have much of a prelight smell or taste. Very tight roll so a little hard to smoke. On good draws I felt like I could taste some of the "green" flavor. Something I have never tasted in a cigar before. It took about an hour to smoke. It was light not strong at all. I wish I were experienced enough to start talking about what I thought it was at first or it was similar to this or that, but to tell you the truth I am baffled. I have not seen or tasted a cigar like this in my short time smoking. And coming from a guy who has lived in the Dominican Republic I would expect that it could be anything. 
I will try cigar 2 soon.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

opusxox said:


> Finally sampled the second cigar from worr lord. This was a pigtailed light brownish tan beauty. I have no idea what cigar this was. It was pleasant but on the mild side. Straight forward tobacco flavor with no surprises and an even burn. I'm gonna guess a Cuban Crafters for no good reason.


Close but...well, you got a cigar out of it . It was a Nording by Rocky Patel


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

The wife and girls are at the beach and I had the night to devote my attention to the B cigar tech-ninja sent me. Wonderful night- I won a sit & go texas tournament, then made a bacon tomato sandwich with a tomato I picked out of the garden. I poured a glass of Kim Crawford pinot noir to go with the robusto.

When I received the package I put this cigar in a nearly empty box of Padilla Miami robustos. This weekend I moved those into a box of mixed premium cigars to make room for a box a was expecting Monday. When I got the B cigar out it smelled like a Padilla. I'm guessing its because it was in the box with them, but I got out my full box of Padilla Miami robustos took one out and put this one in. It looks like a Padilla Miami. I damaged the cap a little while handling it, but could not see a triple cap.

I cut it and lit it and was hit with a spice bomb the 1st inch-like a Padilla Miami. The spice mellowed to mild on the finish and the other flavors kicked in. Not quite Padilla now and I can't place it. This continued until the last third and the spice picked back up.

The burn was very good, but not perfect. It got a little off about half way and self corrected after purging. The burn was like a Padilla and other Pepin cigars I've had-good, but with some minor problems.

I'm thinking tech-ninja saw that I like Padillas and wanted to test me. It didn't seem just right for a Padilla Miami robusto, but I've got to go with my first impression. Was it?


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I smoked cigar 2 from Onlyonerm. I forgot to measure it but it was around 6.5 long RG 52. It was medium colored very nice construction, some light veins. It lit very nice the first third had a little spice. The second third the spice gave way to some nuttiness. The last third gave a big kick of mint, to the point where after exhaling taking a deep breath gave a mouthwash kind of feel in the mouth. This cigar burned great with a good thick white smoke. I liked it. I wish I could give a good guess because of my long resume of cigars I have smoked but alas I am but a noob. I will say Ashton something or other.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

jloutlaw said:


> The wife and girls are at the beach and I had the night to devote my attention to the B cigar tech-ninja sent me. Wonderful night- I won a sit & go texas tournament, then made a bacon tomato sandwich with a tomato I picked out of the garden. I poured a glass of Kim Crawford pinot noir to go with the robusto.
> 
> When I received the package I put this cigar in a nearly empty box of Padilla Miami robustos. This weekend I moved those into a box of mixed premium cigars to make room for a box a was expecting Monday. When I got the B cigar out it smelled like a Padilla. I'm guessing its because it was in the box with them, but I got out my full box of Padilla Miami robustos took one out and put this one in. It looks like a Padilla Miami. I damaged the cap a little while handling it, but could not see a triple cap.
> 
> ...


I forgot to say how much I enjoyed this cigar. Great flavor. I'm not so sure of my guess after sleeping on it. It was more like a Padilla on steroids. More spice and strength.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

jloutlaw said:


> The wife and girls are at the beach and I had the night to devote my attention to the B cigar tech-ninja sent me. Wonderful night- I won a sit & go texas tournament, then made a bacon tomato sandwich with a tomato I picked out of the garden. I poured a glass of Kim Crawford pinot noir to go with the robusto.
> 
> When I received the package I put this cigar in a nearly empty box of Padilla Miami robustos. This weekend I moved those into a box of mixed premium cigars to make room for a box a was expecting Monday. When I got the B cigar out it smelled like a Padilla. I'm guessing its because it was in the box with them, but I got out my full box of Padilla Miami robustos took one out and put this one in. It looks like a Padilla Miami. I damaged the cap a little while handling it, but could not see a triple cap.
> 
> ...


Nope not a Padilla! It was a Camacho Coyolar (the black labeled one). I always enjoy these and this one was about a year old.

Glad you liked it!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Nope not a Padilla! It was a Camacho Coyolar (the black labeled one). I always enjoy these and this one was about a year old.
> 
> Glad you liked it!


Camacho Coyolar-I thought it was to strong for a Padilla. I've had a few Camachos, but not that one. Kick butt spice!!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I smoked tech-ninjas gifted A cigar tonight, another excellent cigar. This one is a dark corona size. It was not triple capped. The cut was smooth and light was easy. Excellent construction and flawless slow burn. It lasted over 45 minutes. I wasn't paying close attention though. The flavor was rich tobacco with spicy undertones and a spicy finish. I can't place the wrapper and I don't think I've smoked anything similar. I'd guess a cc if it had triple caps. The good coronas seem to be cc. I'm really stumped. ( I was on the B cigar, but didn't know it.) Maybe it was a LFD, but I'm not familiar with a corona LFD.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

jloutlaw said:


> I smoked tech-ninjas gifted A cigar tonight, another excellent cigar. This one is a dark corona size. It was not triple capped. The cut was smooth and light was easy. Excellent construction and flawless slow burn. It lasted over 45 minutes. I wasn't paying close attention though. The flavor was rich tobacco with spicy undertones and a spicy finish. I can't place the wrapper and I don't think I've smoked anything similar. I'd guess a cc if it had triple caps. The good coronas seem to be cc. I'm really stumped. ( I was on the B cigar, but didn't know it.) Maybe it was a LFD, but I'm not familiar with a corona LFD.


That was a Rocky Patel Sungrown petite corona. A great little smoke. That one was about a year and a half old. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> That was a Rocky Patel Sungrown petite corona. A great little smoke. That one was about a year and a half old. Glad you enjoyed it!


I have the RP sungrown robustos and toros in my humidor. They are among my favorites. The petite corona seemed stronger though. Thank you tech-ninja I enjoyed the challenge even if I wasn't very good at it.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

cman78 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I smoked cigar 1 from Onlyonerm. Length 6.5 RG around 48 slightly box press. Light colored wrapper very toothy. There was one large vein that ran through you could see some green still in the veins. It didn't have much of a prelight smell or taste. Very tight roll so a little hard to smoke. On good draws I felt like I could taste some of the "green" flavor. Something I have never tasted in a cigar before. It took about an hour to smoke. It was light not strong at all. I wish I were experienced enough to start talking about what I thought it was at first or it was similar to this or that, but to tell you the truth I am baffled. I have not seen or tasted a cigar like this in my short time smoking. And coming from a guy who has lived in the Dominican Republic I would expect that it could be anything.
> I will try cigar 2 soon.


Sorry for the delay on letting you know what this cigar is: This was a 2001 Saint Luis Rey Lonesdale.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

cman78 said:


> I smoked cigar 2 from Onlyonerm. I forgot to measure it but it was around 6.5 long RG 52. It was medium colored very nice construction, some light veins. It lit very nice the first third had a little spice. The second third the spice gave way to some nuttiness. The last third gave a big kick of mint, to the point where after exhaling taking a deep breath gave a mouthwash kind of feel in the mouth. This cigar burned great with a good thick white smoke. I liked it. I wish I could give a good guess because of my long resume of cigars I have smoked but alas I am but a noob. I will say Ashton something or other.


2000 H. Upmann No. 2


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Like a few others, I apologize for being so late with my reviews!

I smoked the #1 cigar today, sent to me from Erratum. Photo below!

This is a Torpedo/Pyramid, not positive which, in maduro. It fired up easily, offering lot's of creamy smoke. The burn was okay, not perfect, requiring several touch ups, but it was not a problem. The first inch or so was very mild, with some hints of nuts and light peppery notes. Then it slowly changed to a slightly sweet, woody flavor profile, with hints of black/expresso coffee. It also became more medium bodied as well. The flavor remained the same most of the way, however, near the end the flavor became that of pure tobacco with hints of coffee and pepper. I am lost with respect to what this cigar may have been. The only one that comes to mind, that it reminded me of, in some ways, is an El Rey Del Mundo - Flor de Llaneza (Maduro) 

Johnny


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> 2000 H. Upmann No. 2


Wow thanks for the smoke, this will get added to my list.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Like a few others, I apologize for being so late with my reviews!
> 
> I smoked the #1 cigar today, sent to me from Erratum. Photo below!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review !!

You got the Torpedo part right and I agree with the tasting notes. Nicely done.

What you smoked was a *Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo*

I still have to smoke & review the 2nd stogie you send me. Sorry it's taken me so long to pull it out of the humi, but I plan to do that this week.

Doug


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Thanks for the review !!
> 
> You got the Torpedo part right and I agree with the tasting notes. Nicely done.
> 
> ...


So, it was a Padilla Sig 1932. That was my first ever 1932 Padilla. Not bad at all!

I will also try to smoke the #2 stick that you sent to me this weekend.

Johnny


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

OKay, I had the 2nd cigar from Ms Floydp today. It was a Presidente shape at almost 7 inches. Very full flavor with earth & leather & wood throughout. This was definitely a CC and not a NC! I'm not to learned in the CC's but will go with a Partagas Presidente. It was very, very good and one I've never had. Thanks Ms Floydp!!

MCS


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry for the long delay but.....................

ok BruiseDawg was my sender. 2 nice corona gordas were package for me to sample. the first was a maduro, firm construction and a slightly veiny wrapper. leather smell, solid ashing along with leather then woody flavor. took me awhile to try and decide what it was...i'm guessing the new stick "Dynamite".

2nd offering.....this one seemed to be either a corojo or reddish natural wrapper that i've seem only one other time. this stick had a floral aroma and like the first was solid in construction. good smoke with the floral flavor evolving into cocoa/chocolate finish. another tuff one to figure out......going with.................the same as above the "Dynamite".

thx again for letting me participate.

r :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, .... I finally got around to smoking stogie # B, from JohnnyFlake. Sorry for the long delay on this one.

Sooooooooo .... After grabbing a quick bite of breakfast .... 2 eggs over medium, some bacon & white toast ... I sat down to review this stogie, passed to me from JohnnyFlake. I grabbed paper & pen, tossed in a rental DVD....some assured-to-be-cheezeball Cohen Brother's horror flick called "Dream Slashers" ..... & promptly lit up a Marlboro while sipping my now cold cup of coffee I brewed earlier in the morning.

I pulled the stick out of the humi & gave in a last inspection. This is a well-rolled stogie...firm to the touch with a very smooth wrapper with no tooth & small veins. A much darker binder rests beneith the wrapper, noticed through a small hole in the wrpper leaf. I assume the wrapper to be a conneticut leaf by appearance.

I cut the cigar with my burlwood Palio & test the pre-light draw....Perfect !! Roasted the foot & lit her up with my Xikar torch at 1pm.

1st 1/3rd ---- The burn starts crisp & clean. The ash looks as if it's going to be quite firm. A good amount of smoke ... not too much or too little ... pulls through the stogie. Good tobacco taste. Very mild, with notes of leather & black pepper. Nice. 

I cannot express, however, how much this movie really sucks.

Ash is staying very firm & a solid light grey. I broke it off at the 1-inch point. The pepper taste is becomming more subtle and the taste of bean sprouts is comming to the forefront. The bean sprout notes develop more fully into the end of the 1st 1/3rd of this cigar & becomes a bit more grassy.

The cigar is beginning to swell a bit, just before the ash line, which is still sharp as a knife.

2nd 1/3rd ---- The swelling in the cigar, still just in front of the burn, is now starting to split the ultra-thin wrapper leaf. I find myself hoping that this doen not effect the burn or the taste later....we'll see. 

This may be the worst movie I have seen in a year, but all the women have very large breasts, so I keep watching, in spite of the poor acting, writing and slip-shot filming.

Burn is still sharp, despite the split in the wrapper, however a new split has cropped up, about an inch down the stogie.

Okay .... This has to be the best line from this horrid movie .... Guy says to his best friend: " We're in Mexico. In some creepy hotel .... with ... with .... monsters and dead bodies. Something attacked your girlfriend and you're wearing a f***ing thong. I think I have the right to be a little stressed out"

Smoke is becomming very ful at this point. The cigar has not changed profile and is still quite mild, with that bean sprout & pepper taste. The cracks in the wrapper are beginning to effect the burn & I find myself having to touch it up a bit.

3rd 1/3rd ---- I'm a good hour into the cigar. Frequent touch-ups are needed along the way. The bean sprout notes are really prevalent here & beginning to take on a sour taste. The swelling and cracking have stopped as I approach the nub, but the "sour" is really drying out my pallet.

At an hour and 20 min in, the smoke is very hot & arid & becomming harsh. The flavor profile never changed on me through the cigar's life & ended with much the same leather as it started with, thought the pepper has decreased and the bean has become very sour.

I didn't find this cigar as full as those I enjoy. I must say that it was loads better than this movie, which sadly, isn't saying much. I don't envision this one on my buy list.

I'll take a stab in the dark & call this cigar a RP Edge Light, allthough I am certain I am wrong. I dunno *what* this is.

??????????  ???????????


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

It's a dam shame about the swelling and cracking wrapper, and that lousy movie, as well! However, your review was interesting and well written. That stogie was a Gurkha Symphony Maso.

Johnny



monsoon said:


> Well, .... I finally got around to smoking stogie # B, from JohnnyFlake. Sorry for the long delay on this one.
> 
> Sooooooooo .... After grabbing a quick bite of breakfast .... 2 eggs over medium, some bacon & white toast ... I sat down to review this stogie, passed to me from JohnnyFlake. I grabbed paper & pen, tossed in a rental DVD....some assured-to-be-cheezeball Cohen Brother's horror flick called "Dream Slashers" ..... & promptly lit up a Marlboro while sipping my now cold cup of coffee I brewed earlier in the morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> OKay, I had the 2nd cigar from Ms Floydp today. It was a Presidente shape at almost 7 inches. Very full flavor with earth & leather & wood throughout. This was definitely a CC and not a NC! I'm not to learned in the CC's but will go with a Partagas Presidente. It was very, very good and one I've never had. Thanks Ms Floydp!!
> 
> MCS


Nice try Scott but it was a NC. Heminway Classic and a very good smoke IMO. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Nice try Scott but it was a NC. Heminway Classic and a very good smoke IMO. Glad you enjoyed it.


That was a Hemingway Classic??? Holy cow! It's been awhile but I've had my share of those. Thanks so much. It was very good.

MCS


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I smoked Blind Cigar A tonight from Berk-M. Here are my thoughts.




























This cigar has a beautiful what looks to me Corojo Wrapper. A nice oily smooth medium brown. There are a even veins running througout the length of the cigar. I would guess Toro sized. It looks to be double-capped.

Pre-light draw was right there in the middle where I enjoy it. The pre-light aroma was mostly tobacco. This is has been sitting in my humi at 65% for at least a month now.

The cigar clipped cleanly with my Palio and lit well. The first few draws didn't produce anything that I recognized. There was some tart fruit flavors, almost cherry. The only thing that I've smoked that comes close to this is a Maria Guerrero.

The cigar produced these same tart fruit flavors mixed with tobacco through the burn. I don't think this is correct, but I'll have to guess a Maria Guerrero Toro.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Major Captain Silly said:


> That was a Hemingway Classic??? Holy cow! It's been awhile but I've had my share of those. Thanks so much. It was very good.
> 
> MCS


Its been sitting in the humidor for a couple years and Anita noticed it just sitting there biding its time and thought it might be a gooder fer such an event. Sure glad you enjoyed it Scott..


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyFlake said:


> It's a dam shame about the swelling and cracking wrapper, and that lousy movie, as well! However, your review was interesting and well written. That stogie was a Gurkha Symphony Maso.
> 
> Johnny


Gurkha, huh ?? ... I never would have guessed that one.  Thanks for the stick & the insight, brother !!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I smoked Matt's (Berk-M) B selection cigar last night. This cigar had a nice medium brown colored wrapper with some veins running through the length. It had a doubl-cap that was a little sloppy. The roll was a little loose.

The cigar clipped nicely. It's double-robusto in size.

The cigar had a pleasant tobacco burn with a good bit of spice. My tongue was spice number after the first inch. The draw was easy. It was an enjoyable cigar. The profile didn't change throughout the burn. The closest thing I can recall is that it reminded me of a 601.

I would guess a 601 Double Robusto or perhaps Churchill. (seemed a little thick for a churchill)


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry I’ve been really slow on here lately, lots of factors that I won’t get into but here are the answers – 

Cigar A – Gurkha – Master’s Select (Robusto #1 5.5 X 52)

Cigar B – Graycliff – Professionale PGX 6X50 (Blue Label)

Hope you enjoyed them. I have had some circumstances beyond my control lately and I will send you a PM so that you will know what’s up and have a timeframe for me to finish up my end of the Challenge. 


Thanks Khubli for being such a good sport and guessing. I really hope you had fun smoking those.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

berk-m said:


> Sorry I've been really slow on here lately, lots of factors that I won't get into but here are the answers -
> 
> Cigar A - Gurkha - Master's Select (Robusto #1 5.5 X 52)
> 
> ...


Oh I enjoyed every cigar that you sent me.. Can't believe I was that far off with the Graycliff !


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Smokeing one of the two cigars that rudy sent me. Sincie i don't remeber which one was labeled "1" or "2" ill just refer to this one as the darker one.

Construction was very good in the cigar felt nice, it was a 5x50 cigar it seemed with slight box press. I lit this baby up and it hit me with some great flavours. Very nice spice with a little bit a cedar and earthness in the taste and it stayed consistant throughout the whole entire cigar. Burn was awesome and draw was just how i like it, nice a loose.....(head in gutter for a second)........ the flavour was consistant throughout and never really changed. I think that this cigar was definitley maduro, and it could possibley be a Padron 2000 Maduro. now on to the second cigar! banging them out today! .... (head in the gutter again.)


Thanks rudy :tu 

I enjoyed this cigar! and now I'm left to wonder is it padron or something else?


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

lit up rudy's second cigar, this one was the lighter of the two and had excellent construction i toasted it and we were off. Nice cigar with some nice sweet taste too it, also seemed like it had some "twang" in it. i dont think it was a cc but i could be wrong, Despite its near perfect construction the draw was not the way i hoped it to be although it was not terrible it was not great. I consistantly had the sweet twang with a little nutty flavor in it. Great aftertaste and burn was perfect the whole way. My guess on this one would have to be a tatuaje. I am very curious to find out what this was, Thanks again for this oppurtunity and it was a blast, and sorry for being so late! thanks


Kyle


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Kyle thanks for the reviews. The box cut smoke was a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 and the other was a Gurka Grand Reserve. Glade you enjoyed the smokes..._

_Thanks Rudy_


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Not to be the dick, or maybe so, there's a lot of unfinished business here.

BTTT :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Not to be the dick, or maybe so, there's a lot of unfinished business here.
> 
> BTTT :tu


:tpd: *Alot!* This should _not_ happen as much as it did in this thread. I know things can happen and you can get sidetracked but it's easy to let everyone know that you will be a little late. But by not doing one at all, I find it very disrespectful and I am calling the ones out for not doing what you said you were going to do. I thought about having an "end of summer" blind review but with this turn-out I don't think I will, now.

Absent reviews from :

(2) slider9499
(2) tidefan73
(1) JohnnyFlake
(2) onlyonerm
(2) Bruisedawg
(1) scottishsmoker
(1) dbradley
(1) zhadum
(1) BigDawgFan
(1) RUDY351
(1) fuegomedic
(2) Archer82
(2) Trogdor
(2) j6ppc
(1) sgresso

The 1's and 2's are the number of reviews that were absent. I havn't looked at this thread in a while and I found it very dissapointing.

I know that reviews are probably not possible now, unless you still have the cigar, but I just want to remind everyone that if you sign up for something, *follow through!* :sb


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> I smoked cigar "a" which was around 6" long 50 ring gauge that I recieved from zhadum. I liked it. With my expert knowledge of cigars that I learned from tech-ninja I could tell right away that the cap, wrapper, binder and filler were all made from tobacco.
> 
> Cigar "b" was also made from tobacco. It was around 5"long and I'm guessing a 50 ring gauge. I didn't like it. It had a pepper taste to it.
> 
> Thanks again zhadum for the smokes!!:tu


Yep. Looks like a two cigar review to me NCRadioman. Sorry it wasn't as "in depth" as you may have needed it but I'm still new at this and have a hard time picking up hints of cinnamon and traces of dirt.:hn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BigDawgFan said:


> Yep. Looks like a two cigar review to me NCRadioman. Sorry it wasn't as "in depth" as you may have needed it but I'm still new at this and have a hard time picking up hints of cinnamon and traces of dirt.:hn


My apologies. I missed it going through and counting the absent reviews. And nobody needs it to be "in depth" just a review. And as you can see, many did not do even one and that should dissapoint you too since you did do as you said you would.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

My apologies here as well. 
I will do these next week once I get back home.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: *Alot!* This should _not_ happen as much as it did in this thread. I know things can happen and you can get sidetracked but it's easy to let everyone know that you will be a little late. But by not doing one at all, I find it very disrespectful and I am calling the ones out for not doing what you said you were going to do. I thought about having an "end of summer" blind review but with this turn-out I don't think I will, now.
> 
> Absent reviews from :
> 
> ...


I would have reviewed any cigars that I got, but I got nothing from Archer. I've sent him PMs and emails, and PMed Icehog about the issue, but it looks like nothing can be done because he's disappeared. The last time he posted he said he was out of Afghanistan and in Turkey, but he has not made good on anything in this thread, including reviewing the cigars I sent him. I figured I'd just chalk it up as a loss. Has anyone heard from him recently?

I'm disappointed, too. The last time I did this it was a lot of fun. If you were thinking about one you should go ahead and start it... maybe giving people a due date would help to keep it on track better.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

trogdor said:


> I would have reviewed any cigars that I got, but I got nothing from Archer. I've sent him PMs and emails, and PMed Icehog about the issue, but it looks like nothing can be done because he's disappeared. The last time he posted he said he was out of Afghanistan and in Turkey, but he has not made good on anything in this thread, including reviewing the cigars I sent him. I figured I'd just chalk it up as a loss. Has anyone heard from him recently?
> 
> I'm disappointed, too. The last time I did this it was a lot of fun. If you were thinking about one you should go ahead and start it... maybe giving people a due date would help to keep it on track better.


if a new ones comes around, i would sure love to hop in on the fun, just disappointed to see all the people not keeping the thread updated-


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: *Alot!* This should _not_ happen as much as it did in this thread. I know things can happen and you can get sidetracked but it's easy to let everyone know that you will be a little late. But by not doing one at all, I find it very disrespectful and I am calling the ones out for not doing what you said you were going to do. I thought about having an "end of summer" blind review but with this turn-out I don't think I will, now.
> 
> Absent reviews from :
> 
> ...


I Apoligise I thoght i posted my last review.
It must have not went thru.
I will pull it up off my computer and post it.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

The 2'nd cigar was 7 in by 60 RG 
The pre light draw was free and clear.
First half of the smoke has a full flavor of nuts and earth tones and burnt well.
Very easy burn with no relights.
Last half was a bit more spice to it and seemed to get a bit warmer but not to hot 
Lot of flavor and tons of smoke

My guess Is R&J belicoso


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Well, it looks like I dropped the ball. I went through my posts and saw that I PMed Slider regarding our deal. I can assure you I never heard from him and I didn't do anything after that because this thread got lost among the many things I was doing. No excuse, just reality.

The last time Slider9499 logged in was in late July. Since I don't have a partner anymore, I'll just bow out since I can't seem to keep up with my responsibilities.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

berk-m said:


> Sorry I've been really slow on here lately, lots of factors that I won't get into but here are the answers -
> 
> Cigar A - Gurkha - Master's Select (Robusto #1 5.5 X 52)
> 
> ...


Hey Matt.. I'm just seeing your guesses here. Here's what you smoked :]. I hope things are well with you.

A was a Corona, B was a Corona Grande


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: *Alot!* This should _not_ happen as much as it did in this thread.


Way to get it going again.:tu I was between bumping it back up or just forgetting about it.



> I would have reviewed any cigars that I got, but I got nothing from %$#@.


If this ever happens let the person who organized the thread know whats going on or post that you haven't received anything and you could always be picked up by another person. We want everyone to be taken care of and someone could have stepped up to help out.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Coach said:


> sorry for the long delay but.....................
> 
> ok BruiseDawg was my sender. 2 nice corona gordas were package for me to sample. the first was a maduro, firm construction and a slightly veiny wrapper. leather smell, solid ashing along with leather then woody flavor. took me awhile to try and decide what it was...i'm guessing the new stick "Dynamite".
> 
> ...


I must apoligize also. Allergy and asthma concerns have hampered my smoking. I will post my notes shortly. The first stick you enjoyed was a Hoyo de Monterey Dark Knight II. The second stick was a SLR Serie A.

Bob


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Ken and Greg for bumping this back up. Work has been very crazy lately, we have just aquired three new companies and their integration has been my responsibility. But I have a breather now, so I am playing a little "catch up"

From my spreadsheet here are the standings. I know some people have replied that they are still here, but just to keep things current:

Two reviews left to do:
onlyonerm
bruisedawg
j6ppc
berk-m

One review left to do:
JohnnyFlake
dbradley
scottishsmoker
zhadum
RUDY351
fuegomedic

jdean33442 has been awol since 6/19.
Archer82 is in and out. He is in the military, so I am not sure what is going on with that. Marc, send me your addy and I will get you some naked sticks to smoke - sorry for the long delay, bro. :hn

Slider9499 and Tidefan73 said they wanted to play, but never posted after that. I'm not even sure that they sent anything to each other!

So... sorry for letting this fall a little short everyone. I've just been covered up. But, we'll get it finished out. I'll PM everyone this week just to make sure they see where they stand. Thanks again for playing!

Stewart


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

No worries, Stewart. Johnny told me he had misplaced the second cigar so he won't be able to do a review.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Archer82 is in and out. He is in the military, so I am not sure what is going on with that. Marc, send me your addy and I will get you some naked sticks to smoke - sorry for the long delay, bro. :hn


Nothing for you to apologize for - thanks for the offer!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

tech-ninja said:


> Thanks Ken and Greg for bumping this back up. Work has been very crazy lately, we have just aquired three new companies and their integration has been my responsibility. But I have a breather now, so I am playing a little "catch up"
> 
> From my spreadsheet here are the standings. I know some people have replied that they are still here, but just to keep things current:
> 
> ...


John let me know a while back that the 2nd stick I sent got lost in the shuffle amongst his other stogies ... :r .... no wories on this end.

I guess that I will go ahead & post here that the second stick was also a Padilla (the first stogie was a Signature 1932 torp) ... the 2nd was a Miami 8&11 Belicosso.

When you find it, maybe it will have a little age on it 

Doug


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Guys I've been down with the flu since Tuesday of last week.
Have not had a cigar since week before Saturday/
Even f'n water does not taste right.
As soon as I feel i can taste a cigar again I'll do the 2 outstanding reviews.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I got some blind review sticks (plus some extras) in this weekend from the technical ninja!



Thanks Stewart!!!


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Can I get in on the fun? Is it too late?


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a chance to fire up #2 over the weekend:




This guy was about 5 1/8" long and had a RG of about 44/46. It looked well made with a darker wrapper and a double cap. 

It started off mellow with some sweetness. I'm going to guess CT broadleaf wrapper. At 1/2" to 1" a tiny hint of spiciness crept in, mostly on the aftertaste. Very pleasant! It was mellow but interesting and not bland. At the halfway point the cigar got noticeably stronger, and the strength seemed to build from there. Not to powerhouse levels, but much more than initially. I let it go with about 1/3 left as it was starting to taste not-so-fresh.

Overall I was very happy with this smoke, it went very well on a Sunday afternoon. The big question is what the crap was it? 

I don't think it was anything by RP or Gurkha, and I think Perdomo is out, too. I don't think it was a Fuente, either. 

I don't think I've had one of these before... I'm stumped - what was it?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> I had a chance to fire up #2 over the weekend:
> 
> This guy was about 5 1/8" long and had a RG of about 44/46. It looked well made with a darker wrapper and a double cap.
> 
> ...


Alright! I'm glad to see your review! I am glad you liked the smoke, I tried to make them all a little surprise for you so, here goes....

This is the cheapest one in the bunch. I got them for about a buck each.

*Consuegra *from JR's. They are supposed to be seconds from a General Cigar factory or something.

I can't wait to see what you think about the others!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I smoked cigar #1 yesterday:





It was triple capped and well made. There was some spiciness at the very beginning, and then it quickly mellowed out. It was sweet, and as it burned picked up some floral aspects. As it got closer to the half way point, it picked up a tangy, sourish aftertaste, and the sweetness became much less pleasant... kind of like a sugar substitute rather than the real thing. I let it go around the half way point because I wasn't enjoying it anymore. 

It was a very interesting cigar, I spent a good deal of time contemplating it and I'm pretty sure I haven't had one. I'm really curious what the heck it was.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> I smoked cigar #1 yesterday:
> 
> It was triple capped and well made. There was some spiciness at the very beginning, and then it quickly mellowed out. It was sweet, and as it burned picked up some floral aspects. As it got closer to the half way point, it picked up a tangy, sourish aftertaste, and the sweetness became much less pleasant... kind of like a sugar substitute rather than the real thing. I let it go around the half way point because I wasn't enjoying it anymore.
> 
> It was a very interesting cigar, I spent a good deal of time contemplating it and I'm pretty sure I haven't had one. I'm really curious what the heck it was.


I was very curious about how this smoke would go over. 

You smoked a one year old Fuente Fuente Opus X .


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I was very curious about how this smoke would go over.
> 
> You smoked a one year old Fuente Fuente Opus X .


Seriously?

I haven't had one before and it didn't taste at all like I would have thought that they do... I had always envisioned them being stronger. I guess a year will mellow them out?

Well, this is certainly an interesting exercise! :chk

So far this has been great, one more to go!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I haven't had one before and it didn't taste at all like I would have thought that they do... I had always envisioned them being stronger. I guess a year will mellow them out?
> 
> ...


Muahahahahaha! I have always wanted to put an Opus in the blind and you were just the right target. Not a bad cigar, but definitely a heavy dose of hype.(imho)

Can't wait to see what you think of the third. :tu


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow! That was pretty cool of you to throw one of those in the mix T-Ninja! Good stuff!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I fired up cigar #3 this afternoon - this little guy was great for smoking the porch while snow began falling.

Size was about 4" x 40, no triple cap:







I fired it up and was thinking Honduras. A good little smoke. It picked up some hints of spiciness as it smoked, and as it finished the first third it got some hints of sweetness and creaminess. Overall a tasty cigar!

This was familiar tasting, and had me searching for smokes this size. Initially I was thinking Don Tomas or Punch, but then I stumbled upon the HdM Demitasse, and I think I've got it! 

How wrong am I? 

:chk


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice reviews, *trogdor*. Glad you were able to get in and participate.

Nice hook-up *t-ninja*.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> How wrong am I?


Well... I would have to say....

you are ...

*Wrong *

That was an 07 Jose Piedra Petit Cazadore

Glad you enjoyed it. I think they are pretty good.


----------

